#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-06
<Neo31> qq1 connai un alternatife Libre et rapide a l'extension (WAE : Web Application Extension) de Rational Roses (un modelisateur UML) Umbrello est un bon alternatif mais je ne sais pas s'il a cette extension ou pas, merci d'avance
<Neo31> ping ALAYA, CRACK05 darkwise
<LinuxKiller> Bonjour
<sarhan> bemawi, CRACK05 darkwise bonjour
<bemawi> mmm
<sarhan> bemawi: tu vas bien?
<LinuxKiller> Salut tlm :)
<sarhan> bonsoir LinuxKiller
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm! :D
<oix> plop
<SalahGo> Bsr oix !
<oix> salut SalahGo :)
<oix> comment ça va ?
<oix> plop Neo31 (même si t'es away :p) ça faisait un bail !!!
<SalahGo> oix, ce "plop" fait vraiment frenchy chat :p
<oix> SalahGo, et oui, ce n'est pas vraiment de ma faute, j'ai un peu trop cotoyer les salon frenchis :)
<SalahGo> oix, ça ferait un bon nom pour un yaourt aussi, "Plop"! :D
<oix> lol ouais :D comme Yop
<hulk> bonsoir
 * oix lis que hulk s'est connecté, et hulk est écris en vert :)
<oix> salut hulk
<hulk> oix, malheureusement j'ecris en noir mé je suis vert
<hulk> :p
<oix> j'espère que tu ne t'énervera pas :)
<hulk> non pas du tout amigo
<oix> cool
<hulk> quoi de neuf alors?
<Neo31> bsr oix SalahGo hulk darkwise bemawi CRACK05 crack3r et les bots
<oix> salut Neo31 :))
<Neo31> sa va oix ? ou tu ete passe?
<hulk> bonsoir neo
<SalahGo> Bsr Neo31 & hulk !
<crack3r> bsr a tous
<hulk> bsr salah
<hulk> :)
<oix> Neo31, un peu coupé du monde, voir même très, mais je passais de temps en temps ici, mais je ne te trouvais pas ...
<Neo31> we oix , je m'occupe un pe aussi :) et je vien ici de temps en temps :)
 * Neo31 se doute que ammar passe une tite vacance a sousse, ca va pas du tt la connexion ces derniers jours :s
<oix> Neo31, ce n'est pas que je suis occupé, c'est juste que je suis dans une ville trop loin de chez moi, où (pour toute la ville) il n'y a qu'un seul cuber-cafe assaillit de gens tout le temps, je n'avais jamais pensé que ce genre de "ville" pouvait exister
<Neo31> lool, tu doit commencer a penser (tu l'as deja fait normalement) a une connexion sans fils (edge, 3g..), sinon tu pe vraiment vivre sans connextion?
<oix> ba pas que penser, je me suis mis à me renseigner, et le pire, c'est qu'il me manque 10 km pour avoir du WiMax, les clés 3G restent un peu chers ... et vivre sans connexion, c'est loin d'être évident
 * oix fait partie de la génération "net", et l'assume :p
<Neo31> lool, rabbi ysabrik oix
<oix> merci Neo31 :)
<Neo31> le net c plus qu'une drogue :p
<oix> le net n'a jamais été une drogue, c'est juste un mode de vie
<Neo31> ca change pas grande chose, changer le mode de vie est tres tres difficile donc ca reste comme une drogue non ?
<oix> le pire c'est de ne pas avoir le net, et de cotoyer des profs d'info pro-windows qui passent pour être des gens super fort en info et qui racontent des conneries !
<Neo31> lol
<Ahmed_Drira> bsr
<oix> salut Ahmed_Drira
<Ahmed_Drira> ^^  ya du monde here :-)
<Neo31> ahla Ahmed_Drira
<Ahmed_Drira> yO
<SalahGo> Slt Ahmed_Drira
<Ahmed_Drira> hiiii
<hulk> salut ahmed
<hulk> :)
<wafa1407> slm@
<Neo31> salut wafa1407
<Neo31> tjr sur WinBug wafa1407 ?
<hulk> salut wafa1407
<wafa1407> bon oui
<SalahGo> Neo31, wafa1407 est sur WinDobe? :D
<sarhan> rebonsoir
<Neo31> ahla sarhan
<SalahGo> Konbanwa sarhan-kun!
<oix> plop sarhan
<Neo31> SalahGo, elle est en dual boot si je me trompe pas
<sarhan> vous allez bien?
<oix> et bonne nuit
<sarhan> oix: tu pars déja?
<sarhan> oix: bonne nuit :)
<SalahGo> oix oyasumi
<SalahGo> Neo31, on est tous passé par là x)
<sarhan> j'ai une petite question
 * oix doit retourné au moyen age de cette ville d'un autre temps
<sarhan> oix: cette ville sans internet? :(
<sarhan> je voudrais désactivé les terminaux virtuels
<Neo31> bn oix
<oix> sarhan, oui
<sarhan> ne garder que le 1 et le 7
<sarhan> comment faire?
<SalahGo> oix, passe le bonsoir a Montmirail et Jaquouille :p
<oix> sarhan, ne touche pas à Ctrl+Alt+F2 Ctrl+Alt+F3 Ctrl+Alt+F4 Ctrl+Alt+F5 et Ctrl+Alt+F6 :p
<SalahGo> oix, et vive le moyen âge! :D
<oix> SalahGo, c'est où Montmirail ? :p
<sarhan> oix: je peux pas qu'ils se lancent au démarage :P
<SalahGo> oix, je parlais des visiteurs, tu sais, Jean Réno qui jouait le comte de montmirail :p
<SalahGo> oix, et christian clavier avec Jaquouille :p
<sarhan> SalahGo: pas marante ta blague :/
<SalahGo> sarhan, le contexte lui, il l'est :p
<oix> SalahGo, je ne suis pas très films français, mais y en a que j'ame bien, ceux-la je ne les ai pas vu
<sarhan> quelqu'un veut bien m'aider?
<sarhan> je veux pas demander sur #ubuntu-fr j'ai deja causé trop de mal la bas :P
<sarhan> je dois regarder du coté d' /etc/init.d?
<SalahGo> sarhan, avec tes commandes à 2 balles, tu m'étonnes :p
<sarhan> SalahGo: mes commandes à 2 balles ont permi d'enlever windows de plusieurs pcs ;)
<SalahGo> sarhan, tu es un vrai sadique :p
<sarhan> SalahGo: va te faire rm -rf
<sarhan> attention c'est pas une insulte :)
<SalahGo> sarhan, hmmm, tu veux que je m'efface? :D
<oix> sarhan, regarde là s'il y a quelque chose : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/optimisation sinon cherche après desactivation of tty in start up ou un truc du genre
<oix> c'est juste que je dois y aller c'est pur ça que je ne peux pas chercher plus :/
<sarhan> oix: merci c'est deja ca :)
<sarhan> oix: bonne soirée et vivement qu'ils installent la 3g a tizi ouezou :D
<sarhan> on aura un oix à plein temps
<oix> sarhan, à Tizi Ouzou, y a le net partout, et pour bien moins cher qu'ici, je suis trop loin de tizi :/
<SalahGo> Deluge: le seul client bitorrent où le % de progression du téléchargement peut diminuer :p
<sarhan> SalahGo: je connais un download manager qui fait la meme chose
<oix> sarhan, http://www.webdevonlinux.fr/2009/04/5-moyens-dameliorer-les-performances-de-votre-poste-linux/ <== ils disent comment ici
<sarhan> oix: merci beaucoup
<SalahGo> Hmm, enfin quelqu'un qui se connecte sur le wifi du salon de thé où je me trouve :p
<SalahGo> un peu de hack? :D
<sarhan> SalahGo: freesheep?
<oix> SalahGo, Go :p
<SalahGo> sarhan, je veux le tester sur une vraie cible :p
<sarhan> SalahGo: je l'ai testé au lycé
<sarhan> ya 4 salles d'informatiques
<sarhan> avec chacun 12 postes
<sarhan> tous connecté
<sarhan> :)
<sarhan> j'ai eu 19 comptes facebook :P
<SalahGo> sarhan, c'est firesheep au fait :p
<oix> guten nacht
<sarhan> SalahGo: wi wi :P
 * oix vous souhaite une agréable nuit sur la voie lactée libre
<sarhan> SalahGo: son seul probleme c'est qu'il n'existe pas sous linux :(
<SalahGo> sarhan, oui mais bon, je suis sous linux, et avec wine...
<SalahGo> sarhan, exactement xD
<sarhan> SalahGo: faudra faire fonctionner firefox avec wine pour le faire marcher
<sarhan> firefox for windobe :(
<SalahGo> sarhan, en effet :p
<SalahGo> sarhan, sans oublier wincap
<sarhan> si il existait sous linux je suis sur que back track l'integrerai :P
<SalahGo> sarhan, looooooooooooooooooool
 * sarhan a gagné 3.2 secondes au boot grace à oix
<SalahGo> sarhan, ya un soft qui calcule le temps de boot? :D
<sarhan> SalahGo: mon téléphone portable :P
<sarhan> mais helas il n'est pas open source
<SalahGo> Symbian est open-source :p
<SalahGo> allez j'y vais
<SalahGo> @++
<sarhan> SalahGo: depuis peu
<sarhan> SalahGo: bonne nuit :)
<wafa1407_> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001227228935#!/profile.php?id=1311232223
<wafa1407_> dz bech naba3th lien a5er 9lotet fi el lien
<wafa1407_> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=164456893589612
<sarhan> ya il quelqu'un ici?
<SalahGo> sarhan, moi, j'essaie de réveiller les gars de #ubuntu-jp :p
<sarhan> SalahGo: je vois pas les caracteres japonais
<SalahGo> sur ubuntu?
<sarhan> SalahGo: sur xchat
<SalahGo> tu as installé anthy?
<sarhan> c koi ca?
<SalahGo> c'est l'input mode japonais, c'est normalement pour écrire
<SalahGo> mais peut-être que ça résoudra ton problème
<ChemsOnline> bonsoir @ * ;)
<sarhan> SalahGo: je peux faire un truc pas cool sur #ubuntu-jp?
<sarhan> ChemsOnline: bonsoir :)
<sarhan> ChemsOnline: vous avez vu qui sera l'opening keynote speaker de la conférance du logiciel libre?
<SalahGo> Bsr ChemsOnline !
<SalahGo> brabbi 5tahom sarhan <.<
<ChemsOnline> Bonsoir
<ChemsOnline> non G pas vu l opening keynote speaker
<ChemsOnline> C quoi ça ?
<sarhan> ChemsOnline: la personne qui parlera en premier quoi :P
<sarhan> ils invité mark shuttelworth
<ChemsOnline> où et quand ?
<sarhan> le 15 décembre!
<sarhan> la conférance
<sarhan> vous vous souvenez? non?
<SalahGo> sarhan, quel keynote? de quel séminaire???
<sarhan> http://www.tunisiaopensourceconf.tn/index.php
<SalahGo> ah le notre? xD
<SalahGo> ils ont invité mark shuttleworth???????
<SalahGo> ya7 beni ya7!!
<sarhan> SalahGo: wé ^^
<SalahGo> besh timshi??????
<sarhan> SalahGo: je l'espere (c'est censé etre pour les professionels mais je me suis inscrit quand meme)
<sarhan> SalahGo: on verra bien si ubuntu-tn y participe
<SalahGo> famma streaming live?????????
<sarhan> SalahGo: teshel feya ena?
<sarhan> ti je c meme pas gamarth c ou --'
<SalahGo> C'est Mark Shuttleworth!! Notre loco team doit y être!!!!
<sarhan> SalahGo: effectivement :D
<SalahGo> shnouwa y9oulou 3lina le3bed???
<sarhan> SalahGo: c'est notre pdg :P
<SalahGo> sarhan, looool
<ChemsOnline> Sarhan je saivais que le site officiel allait etre mis à jour aujourd'hui
<ChemsOnline> je me réjouit qu il a enfin été mis à jour ;
<SalahGo> ya7 beni ya7!
<ChemsOnline> et je te garantie que ubuntu-tn y participera
<sarhan> ChemsOnline: wi hier il y avait encore la version 2009
<sarhan> ChemsOnline: tant mieu :)
<ChemsOnline> tu peu déjà te rapprocher de sabri pour animer un atelier avec lui dans une salle à coté de la salle de conference qui sera dédié à des ateliers fait par les clubs et communautés
<sarhan> c'est impensable que mark shuttelworth vienne en tunisie sans rencontrer ubuntu-tn :D
<SalahGo> on peut écrire notre loco-team dans organisme? :D
<sarhan> SalahGo: :P
<ChemsOnline> on organisera certainement une rencontre avec eux
<ChemsOnline> C indispensable et incontournable
<SalahGo> ya7 beni ya7!
<ChemsOnline> je pense que vous etes les mieu placé pour comprendre que vous devez etre prioritaires
<ChemsOnline> laissez moi un peu de temps
<ChemsOnline> je viens à peine de rentrer
<ChemsOnline> on a présenté le cloud kangoulya avec zied et sabri au CNI depuis 16h
<ChemsOnline> vu l heure du rdv je pensai que ça allait etre vite fait
<ChemsOnline> mais finalement on a fini tard
<sarhan> ChemsOnline: et ils ont aimé?
<ChemsOnline> je pense que ça a été un succés
<ChemsOnline> un gros stress est tombé
<ChemsOnline> G T sur du 1000Volts depuis une semaine à cause de ça
<sarhan> et le projet dtc à été envoyé le 30 novembre ?
<ChemsOnline> et ce matin G T à 2 doights de tout annuler
<ChemsOnline> je viens de recevoir 1 message
<ChemsOnline> demain reunion pour le seminaire du 15 avec tout ceux qui vont participer aux atelier
<ChemsOnline> 15h
<ChemsOnline> peut etre dans la meme salle que dimanche matin
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, nizarus va participer?
<sarhan> SalahGo: nizarus il est monastir :/
<SalahGo> sarhan, je sais, et moi je suis à sousse
<ChemsOnline> j aimerai beaucoup oui
<ChemsOnline> dtc à été présenté dans sa 3ème version le 30 oui
<sarhan> ChemsOnline: sabri va y aller?
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, hataw inkarkrou! xD
<ChemsOnline> et nizarus est déjà dans la boucle pour le CNI et pour l event du 15
<sarhan> ghodwa moch jour férier?
<SalahGo> Yep
<ChemsOnline> si si
<ChemsOnline> C pour ça qu on est pas encore sure d avoir la salle du club jeunes sciencse
<SalahGo> En tout cas, inshallah inajmou nkounou mil 7adhreen! ^^
<SalahGo> Bonne nuit & kol 3am wintouma 7ayeen b5ir! :)
<sabri_icone> salem alikom
<sabri_icone> j'aiiiiiii d'exellante nouvelle!
<sabri_icone> yeah les ubunteros
<sabri_icone> vous devez etre fier
<sabri_icone> allo
<sabri_icone> :(
<sabri_icone> :'(
<sabri_icone> personnes :-
<sabri_icone> Marc shuttleworth serait la dans moin de deux semaines et vous domez
<sabri_icone> ::!
<sabri_icone> reveillez vous
<sabri_icone> mm
<bemawi> mm
<bemawi> il vient en dans le coin ?
<sabri_icone> bemawi:
<sabri_icone> hhhhh
<sabri_icone> non il vient en tunisie
<sabri_icone> il vient pr l'event du 15dec a gammarth !
<bemawi> :)
<sabri_icone> viiiiiiiiiiiive ubuntu !
<sabri_icone> mais ubuntu-tn dors :'((
<bemawi> :)
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<ChemsOnline> sabri je dors pas moi
<ChemsOnline> je pensai que la plus belle nouvelle de la journée était du CNI
<ChemsOnline> mais là C sur irc que je l apprend par sarhan tout à l heure ;)
<sabri_icone> oué
<sabri_icone> vraiment cé génial
<ChemsOnline> ping sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> chemess, en ce qui concerne Xen et EyeOs
<sabri_icone> KVM bah, t'a pas des tuto pour comment les installer ?
<ANIS> salam
<sabri_icone> Xen j'ai téléchargé mais cé juste 11mo?
<sabri_icone> ANIS: slm
<sabri_icone> EyeOs 700mo donc pas cette nuit
<sabri_icone> darkwise:  salem
<sabri_icone> darkwise: zaghret ya darkwise
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-07
<Ounis> salem @ all
<assoum> sbe7 el5ir tt le monde
<assoum> :)
<MaWaLe> bonjour tout le monde
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<MaWaLe> bonjour nizarus
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu es déjà inscrit à la journée de l'open source ?
<nizarus> bonjour MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> bonjour SalahGo
<SalahGo> Bjr tlm!
<nizarus> oui déjà inscrit mais je sais pas si je peux être présent (in9arri :((( )
<SalahGo> Kol 3am wintouma 7ayeen b5ir! ^^
<MaWaLe> 3alina wa3lik SalahGo
<nizarus> ahla SalahGo
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  moi aussi j'ai des engagements mais je pense que la présence de Mark est un évènement qu'on ne peut pas rater
<SalahGo> nizarus, Ahla, déjà inscrit pour la conf?
<SalahGo> Je me suis inscrit aussi, juste pour le keynote, en éspèrant d'être accepté :)
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  tu peux t'inscrire juste pour le keynote ????
<nizarus> MaWaLe, je dois m'arranger pour trouver qui me remplace
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, lol non
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, je voulais dire surtout pour assister au keynote
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  moi je suis en train de batailler pour une journée depuis que j'ai appris la nouvelle
<nizarus> MaWaLe, il n'y a pas une confirmation de l'inscriptions ? juste un mail c'est tout ?
<SalahGo> nizarus, Le fait que vous rencontriez Mark est une OBLIGATION pour vous! :D
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, nizarus comment ils vont faire pour choisir les inscrits? :p
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  juste un amil de notification pour moi :(
<MaWaLe> pas de confirmation
<MaWaLe> sinon, SalahGo je ne sais pas comment il vonts faire la sélection
<nizarus> SalahGo, je ne pense pas qu'il y a un choix
<MaWaLe> surtout que la journée continue jusqu'à 22h ;)
<MaWaLe> donc déjeuner et dîner => dépenses
<nizarus> MaWaLe, il y a le programme détaillé ?
<MaWaLe> donc il faut bien faire une sélection
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, pas grave ça x)
<MaWaLe> il faut demander à nizarus, il a déjà participé ;)
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, on peut déjeuner dehors :p
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  http://www.tunisiaopensourceconf.tn/index.php?id=261
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  je ne parle pas de nous
<MaWaLe> mais je parle de la mentalité tunisienne
<MaWaLe> si un congrès/séminaire comporte de la bouffe => on y va
<MaWaLe> sinon pas intéressant
<MaWaLe> en plus, le nombre de personnes qui peuvent y aller pour sécher leur boulot est important
<MaWaLe> il aurait fallu mettre en place un système de sélection
<SalahGo> ils ne peuvent pas les classer par catégories?
<SalahGo> 1ère catégories = all inclusive
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  catégorie de quoi ???
<SalahGo> 2ème catégorie = conferences & workshops
<SalahGo> 3ème catégorie = conferences only
<SalahGo> la 3ème catégorie me suffirait moi :p
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  mais comment faire pour classer les inscrits et comment e vérifier
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, 1ère catégorie, choisie au début, sans inscription
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, ils font comment alors?
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, je veux dire dans le cadre actuel?
<nizarus> MaWaLe, toi tu n'a jamais était présent ?
<SalahGo> nizarus, éclaire notre lanterne!!! x)
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  malheureusement non !!! la période de la journée est en période critique pour moi
<MaWaLe> FIN D'ANNEE
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, pourquoi? vous faites un bilan?
<nizarus> idem :/
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  pas un bilan comptable mais bilan des projets, rapport d'activité annuel + Conseil d'Administration
<nizarus> SalahGo, moi j'était présent il y a 2 ans lors de la 4ème édition
<nizarus> elle était faite à el ghazela
<nizarus> pas beaucoup de monde malgré que c'était aussi gratuit
<SalahGo> nizarus, MaWaLe raison de plus pour y assister cette année :)
<nizarus> maintenant c'est dans un hotel
<nizarus> donc...
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  si tu viens, tu vas rester pour la clôture??? sinon on devra avoir une petite session (en private) avec Mark
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, c'est ce que je disais! une rencontre est indispensable!
<nizarus> MaWaLe, si je viens ça me dérange pas de rester jusqu'à minuit :)
<nizarus> mais bon il faut voir aussi le planning de mark
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  si tu viens tu passes me prendre avec toi ;)
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, nizarus Sérieusement, peut-être que je suis un peu soupe-au-lait mais de quoi aura l'air notre Loco Team si notre community manager ne va pas rencontrer Mark Shuttleworth pendant la rarissime occasion où il sera ici?
<nizarus> je pense qu'on doit préparer un mail et l'envoyer pour planifier ça avec lui
<MaWaLe> +1 nizarus
<SalahGo> +1000 nizarus :D
<nizarus> SalahGo, c'est qui notre community manager ?
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  il faut notifier Zied Alaya pour ça
<MaWaLe> nous devons respecter l'approche LoCo Contact ;)
<SalahGo> nizarus, moi je considère que c'est vous x)
<nizarus> SalahGo, je suis un membres parmi autant d'autres :)
<SalahGo> nizarus, shay may shabah il shay , ne faites pas votre modeste :p
<MaWaLe> bon je crois que je vais vous laisser en tête à tête : SalahGo yataghazzal bi nizarus  :p
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, lol wallah masarha xD
<SalahGo> nizarus, MaWaLe Cette édition est basée sur le cloud computing apparament, Mark Shuttleworth parlera sûrement de l'Ubuntu One je pense
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  je pense que Mark parlera surtout de l'open source en général et la Philosophie d'Ubuntu spécialement
<MaWaLe> sinon je pense qu'il abordera quelques points mais brièvement
<MaWaLe> son allocution est de 30 minutes
<MaWaLe> et en plus il aura l'opening keynotes : donc l'allocution d'ouverture ;)
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, le programme est vraiment très riche!
<SalahGo> Allez je vous laisse, on m'appelle pour ce déjeuner typique :)
<SalahGo> @+ et Bonne app tlm! :)
<ChemsOnline> #OpenSourceTunisiaFamily RDV 15h Jeunes Sciences 69 Rue Alain Savary Cité El Khadra http://ur1.ca/2ir37 réunion Ateliers http://ur1.ca/2ir38
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, c'est quoi le programme de cette réunion ?
<ChemsOnline> nizarus C pour organiser les ateliers lors du séminaire
<ChemsOnline> en fin de compte il ne vat pas y avoir d intervention de membre des clubs ou communautés durant le conference
<nizarus> j'ai vu que le programme est bien chargé :/
<ChemsOnline> mais par contre il y aura des atelier comme au sib mais plutot organisé par thematique dans une salle voisine de la salle de conference
<ChemsOnline> donc pas par club ou communauté
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<nizarus> chaque club peut choisir une thématique
<ChemsOnline> maiis plutot enn faisant bosser differents clubs et communautés ensembles pour annimer un atelier vbox, un autre android, un autre ubuntu etc.
<ChemsOnline> non C pas par club
<ChemsOnline> sabri y assistera et j espère zied aussi
<nizarus> oui j'ai compris
<ChemsOnline> enter parenthèse ça C tres bien passer avec eux au CNI
<nizarus> great
<ChemsOnline> zied a super bien assuré la presentation du cloud au CNI
<ChemsOnline> on a bien vendu le projet
<ChemsOnline> faut minatenant qu on arrive à le concretiser tous ensembles
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, le problème c'est que nous n'avons eu aucun retour malgré qu'on est de la même communauté
<nizarus> bref on a encore du travail pour améliorer ce point là (partager les informations)
<ChemsOnline> J ai justement demandé un mailling list centralisé avec le ministère mais elle est modérée et mes messages de la semaine dernière ne sont pas arrivé auux destinataires
<ChemsOnline> par contre je fais tout le temps du copier/coller sur tous les reseaux sociaux depuis mon status pidgin qui envoi à identi.ca, qui envoi vers tous les autres
<ChemsOnline> Zied lui même vient de l apprendre par tel de ma part
<ChemsOnline> alors qu il est le loco contact
<ChemsOnline> il aurait du etre mis dans la boucle depuis le départ par le ministère pour savoir que Mark serait de la partie
<ChemsOnline> peut etre que tout le monde trouve ça normal
<ChemsOnline> mais moi je trouve ça abhérant
<nizarus> tout doit être modéré ici en Tunisien
<nizarus> mais je parle pas de toi
<ChemsOnline> mais tkt
<ChemsOnline> on y travaillle pour améliorer les choses tous ensembles ;)
<ChemsOnline> faut absollument que tu fasse une nouvelle exception pour venir sur tunis le 15 ;
<nizarus> i will try ChemsOnline car ce jour là j'ai des séances d'enseignement :(
<MaWaLe> salut ALAYA
<nizarus> et mon petit billet sur le sujet : http://blog.nizarus.org/2010/12/mark-shuttleworth-en-tunisie
<Goldenscorp> salut ANIS bemawi ChemsOnline CRACK05 darkwise MaWaLe nizarus
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
<ANIS> slt Goldenscorp, hmd et toi?
<Goldenscorp> bien merci :)
<ANIS> quoi de neuf Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> tawa rien 2 9
<Goldenscorp> et toi ?
<ANIS> kif kif.. kén ilkobbi :/
<crack3r> Bonjour
<ANIS> bonjour crack3r
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, http://blog.nizarus.org/2010/12/mark-shuttleworth-en-tunisie
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<Goldenscorp> bjr sarhan
<sarhan> Goldenscorp: ca va bien?
<Goldenscorp> merci nizarus hani koun nichouf fiha :)
<Goldenscorp> oui sarhan  merci et toi ?
<sarhan> bien
<Goldenscorp> nizarus, c'est cool que mark shuttleworth en tunisie :)
<Goldenscorp> c'est la première fois ?
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, non la deuxième
<sarhan> nizarus: c'etait quand la premiere fois?
<Goldenscorp> en 2005
<sarhan> donc au début d'ubuntu
<sarhan> quesqu'il est venu faire?
<Goldenscorp> oui oui insit c'est la deuxième fois
<sarhan> je reboot :(
<SalahGo> Re-bjr tlm!
<Goldenscorp> bjr SalahGo
<SalahGo> Les gars d'#ubuntu-jp sont trop sérieux :/
<SalahGo> Slt Goldenscorp ! :)
<nizarus> pourquoi SalahGo tu as fait un bétise chez eux ?
<SalahGo> nizarus, non mais ils parlent d'un project qu'ils veulent intégrer à ubuntu, et je posais trop de questions d'après eux :s
<nizarus> :)
<sarhan> richard stallman est deja venu en tunisie?
<nizarus> je re
<nizarus> @++
<SalahGo> sarhan, oui
<sarhan> SalahGo: et c'est maintenant que tu me le dis? :(
<sarhan> SalahGo: il est venu quand?
<Goldenscorp> sarhan,  la premiere fois mark shuttleworth en tunisie en Le Sommet mondial sur la société de l'information de 16 au 18 novembre 2005
<sarhan> Goldenscorp: et richard stallman aussi
<sarhan> je me souviens maintenant
<SalahGo> Exactement Goldenscorp x)
<sarhan> c'est bien durant le meme sommet que richard est venu?
<SalahGo> C'est là où j'ai commencé à m'interesser à Linux avec le LiveCD de Knoppix que j'ai eu là-bas :)
<Goldenscorp> oui sarhan  avec Richard Stallman
<sarhan> linus est deja venu en tunisie?
<Goldenscorp> sarhan,  m3andich fikra
<sarhan> je vais lui demander :P
<Goldenscorp> sarhan, :)
<LinuxKiller> salut
<sarhan> salut LinuxKiller
<SalahGo> Slt LinuxKiller ! :)
 * sarhan vient de découvrir xampp une bonne alternative à lamp pour un serveur de dévelopement
<SalahGo> lol les japonais veulent venir à notre conférence xD
<SalahGo> enfin, la notre... c'est un bien grand mot :p
<Goldenscorp> je re
<Goldenscorp> re
<SalahGo> Tschuss tlm
<sarhan> allé bonne apré midi tout le monde
<LinuxKiller> ahla sarhan , ça va ?
<nizarus> re
<LinuxKiller> re
<LinuxKiller> chbih ymaredh hel ubuntu :((
<LinuxKiller> E: L'opération build-deb n'est pas valable
<LinuxKiller>  
<LinuxKiller> :S
<nizarus> LinuxKiller, passe sous window$ :p
<LinuxKiller> loool
<LinuxKiller> non je crois que je vais revenir à fedora :p
<nizarus> tu n'es plus sous fedora ?
<LinuxKiller> non, maw 9otlek je vais essayer ubuntu :p w hani n7areb :p
<nizarus> great
<nizarus> ping ChemsOnline
<LinuxKiller> nizarus, tol3ot el faute menni :p
<nizarus> LinuxKiller, tu veux construire des paquets deb
<nizarus> lool LinuxKiller :)
<LinuxKiller> sa3at elwa7ed yabda ykasser fi rassou fi 7aja yji fele5r yal9aha faute mta3 inattention
<LinuxKiller> <LinuxKiller> E: L'opération build-deb n'est pas valable
<LinuxKiller> regarde
<nizarus> chbih ymaredh hel ubuntu :(( doit être alors chbchbih ymaredh hel LinuxKiller :))
<LinuxKiller> fi 3oudh ma na3mel build-dep 3malt build-deb
<LinuxKiller> :p
<LinuxKiller> chey el9ahwa n'a plus d'effet.. lazemni nsob stall mé bech nfi9 :p
<nizarus> ping ALAYA
<LinuxKiller> oui t'as raison LinuxKiller ymaredh...
<LinuxKiller> :))
<LinuxKiller> na3ref rou7i nmaredh.. je vais me taire :p
<nizarus> tu es entrain de compiler le noyau
<nizarus> non 7achek :) nfadlkou rahou :)
<nizarus> brb
<nizarus> hello world
<LinuxKiller> hello nizarus
<nizarus> je suis au cafe avec goldenscorp et je test le client irc sous android
<LinuxKiller> hmm
<LinuxKiller> le ctcp version ne répond pas
<nizarus> le quoi?
<LinuxKiller> j'ai essayé '/ctcp version nizarus ' ça devrait normalement retourner la version du client que tu utilises
<nizarus> ah :)
<nizarus> re
<LinuxKiller> femma une faute fel ubuntu 10.10.. quand tu désinstalles une application tout les raccourcis restent.. :p
<LinuxKiller> Hmm..  Peut être c'est la faute du développeur de l'app
<sarhan> bonsoir bemawi ChemsOnline CRACK05 darkwise LinuxKiller et nizarus
<LinuxKiller> bsr
<nizarus> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> nizarus: existe il une comunauté linuxmint en tunisie?
<nizarus> sarhan, aucune idée :/
<nizarus> pourquoi ?
<sarhan> nizarus: hier dans un canal irc de linuxmint j'ai trouvé 3 tunisiens :P
<nizarus> bien :)
<sarhan> si je les rejoins en étant moi meme utilisateur de linux mint on pourra creer linuxmint-tn
<nizarus> lool
<nizarus> invite les ici
<nizarus> mint c'est la petite fille de ubuntu
<sarhan> nizarus: pas tout à fait
<sarhan> moi j'utilise LMDE qui est basé sur debian :P
<nizarus> donc c'est la sœur de ubuntu :)
<sarhan> mon background a disparu :(
<sarhan> nizarus: l'utilisation d'un noyau non officiel peut entrainer des incompatibilité avec les applications?
<nizarus> non pas les applications mais plutôt avec le matériel
<Goldenscorp> salut bemawi ChemsOnline CRACK05 darkwise LinuxKiller nizarus sarhan
<LinuxKiller> salut Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ahla LinuxKiller
<nizarus> re Goldenscorp woselt ça y est
<Goldenscorp> oui
<sabri_icone> slm alikom
<sabri_icone> svp qqun me donne le lien pour s'incrire pour la présentation a gammarth
<sabri_icone> nizarus:
<sabri_icone> ya nizarus
<sabri_icone> sarhan:
<sabri_icone> allo
<sabri_icone> :'(
<sabri_icone> mes chères frères
<sabri_icone> :p chui toujours seul là
<nizarus> dima mista3jel si sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> répondez
<sabri_icone> hhh
<sabri_icone> oui :p
<nizarus> jab rabby ismek sabri
<sabri_icone> vous avez lu les rapport
<Goldenscorp> salut sabri_icone
<nizarus> quel rapports sabri_icone ?
<sabri_icone> cé pas forcément que le prénom reflete une caractère humain
<sabri_icone> ;)
<sabri_icone> celle de cNI et celui de dimanche
<sabri_icone> bref, mise a part
<denis13> bonne année a t ous
<nizarus> sabri_icone, tu a envoyé ça où ?
<sabri_icone> y a quelqu'un qui dispose du lien vers l'inscri au présentation a gammarth
<sabri_icone> sur le mailing list?
<nizarus> merci denis13 à toi aussi
<nizarus> sabri_icone, quand tu as envoyé ces rapports ?
<sabri_icone> llool, 3amekom mabrouk el kol ddsl
<Goldenscorp> merci denis13
<sabri_icone> jj'ai envoyé celui de dimanche dimanche soir , il figure déja dans la list de messages envoyé
<sabri_icone> masi celui d"hier apparement j'ai oublié de le publier
<denis13> yatik saha
<nizarus> sabri_icone, voilà le seul rapport que nous avons eu : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2010-December/009074.html
<Goldenscorp> salut Neo31
<nizarus> sabri_icone, pour l'inscription : http://www.tunisiaopensourceconf.tn/index.php?id=263&L=0
<sabri_icone> ok, je vais envoyé les deux maintenant en tou cas
<denis13> deja
<sabri_icone> quel est la meilleur solution
<sabri_icone> cloud comuting ou Grid comuting
<sarhan> ahla sabri_icone
<sarhan> sabri_icone: mon rapport mta3 elsib 7ader 3andou barcha
<sarhan> sabri_icone: wa9tech netfhemou
<sarhan> ou n3amrou el page
<sabri_icone> rapport du SIB je l'ais fé deux fois
<sabri_icone> hhhhh
<sarhan> sabri_icone: fel wiki?
<sabri_icone> une sur le wiki et une que j'ai envoyé sur le mailing list
<sarhan> sabri_icone: elwiki vierge :(
<sarhan> juste maktoubin les titres
<sabri_icone> mais comment !
<sabri_icone> lool
<sabri_icone> je l'ai éditer
<sabri_icone> bah; laisse tomber
<nizarus> sabri_icone et sarhan : faite un doc google et partagez le entre vous et avec les autres membres présents au SIB
<sarhan> sabri_icone: non het elien ! ne laisse pas tomber
<sabri_icone> je pense que tu dois faire en sorte que tu participe toi et neo au présentaion de 15dec
<nizarus> ainsi tout le monde peut participer à son édition
<sarhan> nizarus: ya des erreurs dans le wiki ! je peux modifier des truc?
<sabri_icone> vue vos compétence en Cloud
<sabri_icone> oui
<nizarus> sarhan, le wiki est éditable par tous les membres tu n'as pas besoin de permission pour le faire ?
<sarhan> nizarus: ok
<sarhan> je peux faire mes modifications?
<sarhan> ah vous avez deja repondu
<nizarus> tu peux faire ce que tu veux sarhan :) et ensuite envoi un mail pour informer la communauté de ce que tu as apporté ;)
<sarhan> nizarus: je vais juste creer un rapport pour l'event de l'ensi à la place du lien vers mon article
<sarhan> et puis ya des event out of date qui sont dans évenements futurs : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Events
<sarhan> celui du sib on va s'en ocuper moi neo et sabir
<sarhan> sabri*
<sarhan> mais l'autre il s'est déroulé ou non?
<nizarus> non l'autre n'a pas eu lieu
<sarhan> nizarus: je peux le retirer?
<nizarus> sarhan, ne retire rien juste déplace celui du SIB dans la bonne section
<sarhan> nizarus: béhi ok et celui de l'ensi je le met un rapport?
<sarhan> nizarus: l'article ne sera plus disponible sur mon site
<nizarus> tu peux le laisser dans ton site
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> bon je re dans quelques mns
<sarhan> mon site n'existera plus :(
<denis13> j'ai une question concernant un projet de solution informatique
<denis13> a base de logiciel libre
<denis13> pensez vous que sa sa peut marcher sur tunis
<sabri_icone> oui
<sarhan> denis13: biensur
<sabri_icone> hhhh, et surdoué comme sarhan
<sabri_icone> si on as un bon groupe motivé
<denis13> un projet pro
<sabri_icone> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M50NHB6O
<sabri_icone> un lien vers le dernier film de harry potter
<sabri_icone> :p
<sarhan> sabri_icone: le canal est loggé
<sarhan> 7at lienet mta3 telechargement :/
<sabri_icone> ?
<sarhan> taw yji nizarus yetfheme m3ak
<sabri_icone> c'est interdit?
<sabri_icone> :o
<sarhan> je crois
<sarhan> nemchi na9ra le reglement
<LinuxKiller> bon8
<denis13> l'equipe j'ai une question je voudrais un systeme qui synchronise des fichiers entre un disque dur reseau et un ordinateur
<denis13> ,
<sarhan> LinuxKiller: bonne nuit
<Rahma> salut tout le monde
<LinuxKiller> salut Rahma
<Rahma> LinuxKiller,
<Rahma> j'ai un pb
<LinuxKiller> vas y.. pose le!
<sarhan> bonsoir Rahma
<Rahma> c'est avec le X11 la résolution est a 800X600  les icone sont bien
<sarhan> on est la pour regler les probleme
<Rahma> mais l'écriyutr est trop petite
<sarhan> tu peux augmenter la taille de la police
<Rahma> les lettres sont trop petites
<ChemsOnline> bonsoir tout le monde :)
<sarhan> préferances ==> apparances ==> polices
<LinuxKiller> exact
<sarhan> et tu regle la taille
<sarhan> ChemsOnline: bonsoir
<LinuxKiller> bonsoir ChemsOnline
<ChemsOnline> je suis juste de passage
<ChemsOnline> je pense sabri vous a fait un resumé
<sarhan> ChemsOnline: non pas encore que s'est il passé dans la réuninon d'aujourd'hui?
<sarhan> il a parlé de celle de lundi
<ChemsOnline> ah oui au CNI
<ChemsOnline> heureusement qu il y a V aussi Zied
<ChemsOnline> on a bien vendu le cloud au CNI
<sarhan> tant mieu
<ChemsOnline> et on a insisté pour faire participer les communautés
<sarhan> ils ont accepté ?
<sarhan> il y aura les ateliers dehors?
<Rahma> sarhan, merci apparament sa fonctionne bien
<ChemsOnline> pour le CNI j espère que tout ça pourra se concrétiser
<ChemsOnline> si non pour le 15 on espère qu on pourra avoir des atelier assez pro
<sarhan> Rahma: de rien vous etes la bienvenue :)
<Rahma> c'est trop gentil
<ChemsOnline> et j insiste pour qu il y ai une rencontre en privé entre ubuntu-tn et le fondateur ubuntu
<ChemsOnline> hasilou inchallah
<sarhan> ChemsOnline: :D ca serait excelent
<sarhan> et ca serait invraisemblable que le fondateur d'ubuntu vienne et ne rencontre pas la loco team ubuntu-tn
<ChemsOnline> Zied ALAYA vous a raconté lundi ?
<sarhan> ChemsOnline: j'ai juste vu le rapport de sabri sur le ML moi
<ChemsOnline> oui je trouve déjà pas normal que les loco contact n ai pas été prévenu avant
<sarhan> ChemsOnline: en cherchant dans le wiki j'ai trouvé qu'ubuntu-tn à deja participé à ce siminaire en 2008 et 2009
<nizarus> sabri_icone, c'est quoi ces liens dans notre salon ?
<sabri_icone> dsl, j'ai pas crut que c'est interdit
<sabri_icone> :(
<sabri_icone> promu, je ne répeterais plus ça
<nizarus> sabri_icone, l'un des principes des LL c'est le respect des droits d'auteurs
<nizarus> ;)
<nizarus> heureusement sarhan était là :)
<sabri_icone> :D oui
<sarhan> sabri_icone: 9otlek nizarus bech yetghachech :P
<nizarus> sarhan, non manich mitghachech
<nizarus> sarhan, c'est quoi le problème avec ton site ?
<sarhan> question: si on suppose que j'ai debian et que je veux utiliser un paquet .deb disponible pour ubuntu je prends la version lucid ou maverick?
<sarhan> nizarus: tant mieu
<sabri_icone> lool, je ne sais pas quoi la diff?
<nizarus> sarhan, c'est quoi le problème avec ton site ? <- pas de réponse
<nizarus> sabri_icone, c'est ce que tu as comme rapports ?
<sabri_icone> oui? tu veut que je rédige un wiki?
<sabri_icone> je ne sais si je doit rédiger le wiki car c'est pas un event
<sabri_icone> c'est comme une compte rendu?
<sarhan> nizarus: ca va devenir mon portefolio
<sabri_icone> nizarus:
<sarhan> nizarus: donc je me disai que le rapport sur l'ensi devrait etre sur le wiki lui meme
<nizarus> sabri_icone, désolé j'ai pas vu la pièce jointe
<nizarus> sarhan, pas de blog dans ton site ?
<sarhan> nizarus: non mais je vais lancer un autre blog
<sarhan> sur une autre adresse
<sarhan> et je ne vais pas recopier les vieux articles
<nizarus> ALAYA, tu es là ?
<LinuxKiller> bonne nuit tlm
<nizarus> bn LinuxKiller
<sarhan> bn LinuxKiller
<sarhan> et bonsoir Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> bsr sarhan
<Goldenscorp> re
<nizarus> pong ALAYA
<sarhan> quelqu'un connait gnome-shell?
<nizarus> ping ALAYA
<sarhan> allé bonne nuit tout le monde à deman
<sarhan> nizarus: bonne chance pour le ping :p
<sabri_icone> mon premier serveur cloud installé avec succé
<nizarus> sabri_icone, tu as eu un bon prof avec ChemsOnline je pense :)
<sabri_icone> lool, en faite chemess Xen
<sabri_icone> mais moi j'ai installé ubuntu, cé ma deuxieme famille ;)
<sabri_icone> mais vous pouvez dire que chemess m'a vraiment motivé d'une facon extra
<sabri_icone> c'est un trés bon exemple pour les jeunes
<sabri_icone> est ce que je peux pas faire un interface graphique pour ubuntu server
<sabri_icone> sinon comment accéeder a euclayptus
<nizarus> sabri_icone, un bon admin n'utilise pas l'interface graphique
<nizarus> pong ALAYA
<nizarus> :)
<sabri_icone> lool, je ne sais pas mm ce que je doit faire
<sabri_icone> hhh, j'ai installé xinit
<sabri_icone> mais je veux voir eucalyptus :p
<sabri_icone> hh
<sabri_icone> sinon je vais ramer entre le shell et ubuntu desktop
<sabri_icone> hhhhh
<ALAYA> ping nizarus
<nizarus> ALAYA, 47 mn de lag ;)
<nizarus> ça va
<ALAYA> héhé
<ALAYA> oui ça va
<ALAYA> beaucoup de projet en //
<nizarus> rabby y3inik et y3inna :)
<nizarus> ALAYA, tu as eu le link googledoc ?
<ALAYA> u-tn , esprit-libre, le cloud d'esprit, mon travail, cni maintenant
<ALAYA> amine
<ALAYA> oui
<ALAYA> tu pense faire une réunion amicale
<nizarus> ALAYA, il faut le faire
<ALAYA> ou discuté qlq chose de plus précis
<nizarus> la journée c'est pour les pros et nous on veut une réunion avec la communauté
<nizarus> ALAYA, regarde le google doc
<nizarus> il est presque fini
<ALAYA> ok
<ALAYA> nizarus: very good
<ALAYA> great job nizarus
<nizarus> ALAYA, MaWaLe était avec moi
<nizarus> ;)
<ALAYA> if you ask me, I will say: he will accept for sure (99.9%)
<ALAYA> oui, c'est du bon travail que vous avez fait
<nizarus> lol ALAYA
<ALAYA> nizarus: tu pense koi de la chachia de karim :)
<nizarus> ALAYA, ne perdons pas du temps send it to mark and cc our ML
<ALAYA> ok
<nizarus> ALAYA, oui pour le cadeau non pour la chicha (j'ai déjà posté une réponse)
<ALAYA> nizarus: pour le mail, je pense envoyé la version En uniquement
<ALAYA> et toi ?
<nizarus> oui bien sure ALAYA
<nizarus> j'ai commencé par la version FR car j'étais bloqué sur la version EN
<sabri_icone> comment je peux utiliser ce ubuntu server
<sabri_icone> il me donne erreur lorsque j'essaye de faire fonctionner eucalyptus
<sabri_icone> :(
<nizarus> sabri_icone, tu es entrain de suivre une doc en particulier ou tu es entrain de tâtonner ?
<sabri_icone> tatonner bien sur
<sabri_icone> j'ai pas de doc :(
<sabri_icone> malheureusement, mais j'ai tapé eucalyptus-..
<sabri_icone> j'utilise la tabulation pour avoir la list des choix
<ALAYA> nizarus: I'm looking for his mail
<nizarus> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/contact-details
<ALAYA> il parait un mail de secretaire
<nizarus> oui c'est ça
<ALAYA> j'enverrai le mail à cette adresse et aussi à travers launchpad
<ALAYA> tu pense quoi ?
<nizarus> +1
<nizarus> je me rappel que l'un des membres du loco council nous a forwardé une fois le mail de mark
<ALAYA> nizarus: un subject :)
<nizarus> Mark Shuttleworth mark at ubuntu.com
<nizarus> Meeting with the Tunisian LoCo
<sabri_icone> :)
<ALAYA> done :D
<nizarus> great
<nizarus> tu sera présent le 15 ?
<ALAYA> et avec mes étudiants en pfe aussi
<ALAYA> qui présenterons le cloud esprit
<nizarus> great
<ALAYA> nizarus: pour le cadeau
<ALAYA> j'ai pensé à zitouna bel 3anbar
<ALAYA> et bel fidha
<ALAYA> c mieux que chachia non :)
<nizarus> oui c'est mieux
<nizarus> ou un plateau artisanal en cuivre où on peut écrire le nom de notre loco
<nizarus> ;)
<sabri_icone> alaya cé pas confirmé
<sabri_icone> il y en as déja des membre fixe pr le cloud
<sabri_icone> donc il faut déja fixé avec la personne responsable
<sabri_icone> le contact  chez le ministere
<sabri_icone> Chemess doit envoyé les contacts ce soir
<sabri_icone> j'ai insisté sur tes étudiant mais pr moi sarhane et Néo sont priviliégé
<sabri_icone> ils sont aussi des étudiant mais plus compétent surtout sarhane
<nizarus> sabri_icone, zied n'était pas avec vous aujourdhui ?
<sabri_icone> il a essayé presque tous
<sabri_icone> non
<sabri_icone> moi aussi chui venu tard*
<sabri_icone> vers 16h
<sabri_icone> j'ai trouvé que les groupe sont déja mis en place, en tant que responsable de l'atelier Open ERP, j'ai déja fixé mon plan déja avant ts le monde
<sabri_icone> mais ce qui reste que on a trouvé des soutient pr tous sauf mon atelier
<sabri_icone> il n'existe pas de professionel en OpenERP soidisant TinyERP
<sabri_icone> ancienne version de Open ERP
<sabri_icone> je travail avec un étudiant de SUPCOM Yassine tounsi
<sabri_icone> on doit rendre les présentations dimach et faire un petit tuto
<sabri_icone> devant tous le monde
<sabri_icone> nizarus:
<sabri_icone> est ce que tu pense que sarhane et capable d'assurer la tache de cloud aussi que Neo
<nizarus> oui ?
<sabri_icone> et nashardy et Marwa qu'elle participe avec les filles pour présenter la communauté du libre
<sabri_icone> ?
<nizarus> je connais pas leur compétances dans le domaine il faut leur demander directement
<sabri_icone> :) j'ai écrit tout ça dans les brouillon que j'ai envoyé :p
<sabri_icone> sarhane je le connais trés bien, cé vraiment un homme de terrain cé ce que chemess m'a confirmé
<sabri_icone> il reste Neo , selon ce que j'ai compris il a déja travaillé sur la virtualisation
<sabri_icone> cé différent d'étudier ;)
<sabri_icone> et nashardy et marwa, cé pas grd chose elles ont juste  a parler ;)
<sabri_icone> pour lever la tete haute d'ubuntu surtout a la présence d'un soutient de haute qualité ;)
<nizarus> le publique de cette journée n'est pas celui du sib
<nizarus> donc les questions peuvent être pointues
<nizarus> et les réponses doivent être précises
<nizarus> donc il faut choisir des bon connaisseurs
<sabri_icone> oui, mais j'ai parlé de nashardy et Marwa pr une tache facile
<sabri_icone> juste du blabla
<sabri_icone> sarhane et Neo? sont-ils pas compétent!
<sabri_icone> :p moi je pense que si
<sabri_icone> nous sommes les ubunteros
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<sabri_icone> allez bonne nuit a tous
<sabri_icone> je part dormir j'ai les yeux fatigué cé fatiguant de travailler tous les jours a la file!
<Goldenscorp> bn tlm
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<Ahmed_Drira> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-08
<LinuxKiller> Salut les ubunters ! :-)
<ChemsOnline> Salut LinuxKiller
<LinuxKiller> ahla bik
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<LinuxKiller> salut
<Ounis> Salem @all
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> ahla Ounis
<nizarus> ping ChemsOnline
<nizarus> ping ChemsOnline
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<nizarus> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> allé bonne nuit tout le monde
<wafa1407> bs @ tt
<wafa1407> nizarus: n7eb nzied fi el espace eli 3maltha lel ubuntu enajem ou nn!
<MaWaLe> bonsoir tout le monde
<wafa1407> bs  MaWale
<MaWaLe> hi wafa1407
<MaWaLe> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<wafa1407> hi
<wafa1407> MaWeLe enajem nzied fi el espace eli 3maltha lel ubuntu!!!!
<MaWaLe> c'est trop risqué
<MaWaLe> c'est faisable mais tu risques de perdre des données de ton disque
<MaWaLe> moi je le déconseille
<MaWaLe> si tu as vraiment mal partitionné, je conseille une bonne réinstallation par si cette dernière est bien faite c'est pas prochainement que tu reformateras ;)
<ChemsOnline> re nizarus
<ChemsOnline> désolé pour les déco
<wafa1407> ah ok
<ChemsOnline> je slouatte toujours autant le wifi et la 3G
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  tu vas y aller à la journée FOSS?
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline1:  tu vas y aller à la journée FOSS?
<oix> plop
<MaWaLe> hi oix
<oix> salut MaWaLe :) comment ça va ?
<MaWaLe> oix:  nous allons avoir Mark chez nous pour le 15 ;)
<MaWaLe> tu viens???
<MaWaLe> ;)
<oix> Shuttleworth ?
<MaWaLe> yup
<MaWaLe> he'll be the opening keynotes speaker
<MaWaLe> for the national FOSS meeting
<oix> ça c'est cool :D
<MaWaLe> ping nizarus
<MaWaLe> salut sarhan
<oix> le 15 c'est dans une semain non ?
<sarhan> salut MaWaLe et oix
<sarhan> oix: c'est mercredi prochain
<oix> plop sarhan :)
<sarhan> et salut à tout le monde
<oix> sarhan, mercredi prochain je ne pourrais pas venir :( et je voulais laisser ça en surprise mais je comptais réveilloner en Tunisie avec des amis ... je ne pourrais pas partir plus tôt :/
<sarhan> oix: tu viens en tunisie?
<sarhan> oix: à Tunis?
<ChemsOnline1> MaWaLe la journée du 15 oui
<oix> Sousse, mais il se peut qu'on fasse un tour a Tunis
<sarhan> oix: si c'est le cas contacte moi :D
<oix> c'est certrain ;)
<ChemsOnline1> j'ai les clubs et communautés et je fais la balle de ping-pong avec le ministère ;)
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline1:  est ce que je pourrais récupérer mes stickers ce jour là ;)
<ChemsOnline1> oui bien sure avec plaisir
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline1:  il faut insister sur le fait qu'un petite salle réservé à MArk avec U-tn est à prévoir (ça sera gentil)
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline1:  on devra discuter avec lui de certains points propres à la communauté et à notre loco
<ChemsOnline1> regardez sur la mailling lits
<ChemsOnline1> les mailling list
<MaWaLe> et il faudra ChemsOnline1 que tu planifies ton temps pour être avec nous et déléguer la fonction "pin-pong ball" à une autre personne :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe: tu veux son soutien pour la réapprobation?
<ChemsOnline1> de toutes les communauté
<ChemsOnline1> désolé
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  pas gentil
<ChemsOnline1> je prefere vous laisser
<ChemsOnline1> je suis pas ubuntu moi
<MaWaLe> sarhan_ quitte le chan et laisse sarhan parler
<ChemsOnline1> plustot debian
<sarhan> MaWaLe: oups je voulais pas etre mechant
<sarhan> je me suis mal expiré
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  je veux profiter de sa présence pour discuter et profiter de son expérience
 * sarhan slaps himself with the keyboard
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline1:  j'ai lu ton mail mais il faut insister une peu plus (s'il te plait) auprès des organisateurs
<MaWaLe> une toute petite salle suffirait
<ChemsOnline1> demain je rencontre les organisateurs au ministère
<ChemsOnline1> mais j aurai aimé que le loco contact et nizarus les contacte aussi pour insisté
<ChemsOnline1> C déjà pas normale que le loco contact l ai apris par moi par telephone
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline1:  lors de ta renecontre avec eux demain, est ce que tu peux tenir compte de la remarquee de Ikbel pour exposerl'idée aux organisateurs?
<ChemsOnline1> alors qu ils auraient du le mettre dans la boucle en priorité
<ChemsOnline1> mais je vais justement le voir demain matin
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline1:  passons sur ce point :(
<ChemsOnline1> donc je le voi pour la presentation cloud
<ChemsOnline1> et sur ce qu on vat faire avec le CNI
<ChemsOnline1> puis j essai de l enmener avec moi au ministère pour qu on insiste ensembles
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline1:  sa présentation il la fait eu nom d'Esprit donc elle ne concerne pas notre sujet ;)
<ChemsOnline1> je parle bien sure de Zied ALAYA
<MaWaLe> j'ai bien compris ;)
<ChemsOnline1> la remarques de ikbel ?
<MaWaLe> moi j'avais cru qu'il allait faire la présentation een tant que membre u-tn :(
<MaWaLe> l'éventualité d'une convention, un contrat ou même un projet de rapprochement avec Canonicle vu la présence de MArk pour un éventule contrat ou autre
<MaWaLe> regarde la ML ;)
<MaWaLe> QUOTE Ikbel :
<MaWaLe> "Le ministère n'a pas prévu une sorte de contrat pour une migration et support ?
<MaWaLe> Un contrat similaire à celui avec Microsoft et qui a couté déjà plusieurs milliards ?
<MaWaLe> Au moins une allocation de fonds pour créer des emplois basés sur Linux et les logiciels libres tout en résolvant les problèmes locaux."
<MaWaLe> EEND QUOTE
<ChemsOnline1> en fait le CNI nous a reçu en tant que KanGouLya mais sabri et zied était là et je les ai présenté en tant aussi que memebres ubuntu-tn
<ChemsOnline1> pour  l event du 15 oui
<ChemsOnline1> aussi
<ChemsOnline1> presentation donc en tant que ubuntu-tn je rectifie ok
<ChemsOnline1> désolé G pas encore vu tous mes mails
<ChemsOnline1> je m en occupe avec plaisir
<ChemsOnline1> d auters remarques et suggestions qui ne seraient pas précisé dans les mails ?
<MaWaLe> merci ChemsOnline1 : tu fais un travail phénoménal
<ChemsOnline1> désolé je peux pas rester longtemps
<ChemsOnline1> on est déjà en lein champs de batail avec wikileaks et le PP
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline1:  question pour info : les personnes qui se sont inscrites sur le site auront leur badge là bas et seront inclus dans toutes les activités de la journée?
<ChemsOnline1> si vous avez d autres suggestions envoyez les moi sur la ML ou meme ici
<ChemsOnline1> je garde tous les logs ;)
<ChemsOnline1> oui
<ChemsOnline1> pauuse café, dejeuné et diner ;)
<ChemsOnline1> motivez nizarus
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline1:  tu as une idée sur l'hébergement et le planning de Mark?
<ChemsOnline1> et inscrivez vous en priorité !
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline1:  quand je dis activités, pour moi le manger n'en fait pas partie ;)
<ChemsOnline1> pas encore mais comptez sur moi pour obtenir l info demain aupres du ministère
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline1:  et surtout la durée de son séjour et son planning ;)
<MaWaLe> hi sabri_icone_
<sabri_icone_> salem alikom
<sabri_icone_> qqun connait un bon convertisseur entre pdf et open office?
<ChemsOnline1> salem sabri
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  PDF->odt ou bien odt->PDF?
<ChemsOnline1> open office lui meme
<MaWaLe> lol ChemsOnline1
<sabri_icone_> pdf-->odt
<sabri_icone_> ça marche pas
<sabri_icone_> j'ai esayé mais jai perdu tout les formes dont j'ai besoin
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline1:  c'est pour ça que j'ai posé la question ;) OOo c'est dans le sens odt->PDF
<ChemsOnline1> ok
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone_:  je n'en connais pas vraiment qui valent la peine :(
<ChemsOnline1> faut que j y retourne
<ChemsOnline1> ++
<ChemsOnline1> The first serious infowar is now engaged. The field of battle is #WikiLeaks. You are the troops ! http://pastehtml.com/view/1c8i33u.html
<sabri_icone_> odt -->pdf ça marche bien
<MaWaLe> j'ai essayé la quasi totalité sans résultat positif
<sabri_icone_> mais le contraire ça bloque
<sabri_icone_> ChemsOnline1: 404
<sarhan> .pdf est un format proprio?
<MaWaLe> nope
<sabri_icone_> oui
<sabri_icone_> normalement
<sabri_icone_> adobe
<MaWaLe> non
<sabri_icone_> ?
<sabri_icone_> mm
<MaWaLe> PDF == Portable Document Format
<sabri_icone_> oui
<sabri_icone_> merci pr l'info :)
<MaWaLe> le PDF n'est pas proprio d'adobe
<MaWaLe> have to go guys
<MaWaLe> mes enfants sont malades et je dois m'en occuper
<sarhan> MaWaLe: bonne nuit et désolé pour tout à l'heure c'est à cause de sarhan_
<MaWaLe> à demain j'espère
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  you're welcome bro' ;)
<sarhan> MaWaLe: enchallah lebes :)
<MaWaLe> thx sarhan
<MaWaLe> et sarhan_ bonne nuit à toi aussi :p
<sarhan> haya bonne nuit tout le monde
 * oix pense au 15 ...
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde !
<nizarus> re
<nizarus> ping ChemsOnline
<nizarus> ping ChemsOnline
<nizarus> salut oix
<nizarus> ça fait longtemps :)
<oix> salut nizarus :)
<oix> je ne peut rien confirmer pour l'heure, mais je pense que ça sera bientôt le fin du "ça fait longtemps" :)
<nizarus> très bien :)
<SalahGo> Bsr!
<SalahGo> Visa is down!! :D
<nizarus> SalahGo, quoi ?
<SalahGo> C'est bien de faire des attaques ddos sous ubuntu? x)
<SalahGo> je viens de participer à une attaque ddos contre visa.com :p
<nizarus> SalahGo, et pourquoi ?
<SalahGo> je peux en parler ici?
<nizarus> si ça n'a pas une relation avec ubuntu et les logiciels libres : non :)
<SalahGo> nizarus, c'est ce que je pensais! :)
<oix-_-> SalahGo, parler cracking dans un salon loggé ... c'est pas un peu risqué ?
<SalahGo> oix-_-, je n'ai pas parlé de détails :)
<oix> SalahGo, je know :p
<ChemsOnline> re nizarus
<sabri_icone_> nizarus: n'oublie pas mark
<sabri_icone_> nous voulons tous le rencontrer alors fait du mieux pr qu'on aura une réunion tous
<sabri_icone_> :)
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, hello
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, comment ça va se passer la présentation des clubs est communauté le 15 ?
<sabri_icone_> par club
<sabri_icone_> cé sur le mailing list
<sabri_icone_> chacun a son tour
<nizarus> sabri_icone_, j'ai vu le mail
<sabri_icone_> de ma part pr le open erp cé de 16.3 0  a 17
<sabri_icone_> et a partir de 14.30 les communauté puis cloud puis securité puis web .. puis moi dernier
<sabri_icone_> cé chaud :p
<nizarus> j'ai vu que les 30 premières minutes sont pour la présentation des clubs et communautés
<sabri_icone_> bah, apparement oui
<sabri_icone_> 30 dernier pr moi
<nizarus> dans ces 30 premières minutes tous les clubs vont intervenir ? ou une personne doit parler de tout les clubs ?
<sabri_icone_> nizarus tu connais une bonne solution pr convertir du pdf a odt
<sabri_icone_> non
<sabri_icone_> juste melek et deux autres filles
<sabri_icone_> cé pk j'ai parlé de marwa et nashardy
<sabri_icone_> le prb que je trouve personne qui me rép ou qui soit moticé
<sabri_icone_> j'ai évoqué sarhane et neo pour le cloud
<nizarus> mais  est ce que ces filles connaissent tous les clubs est commuanutés pour qu'elle en parlent ?
<sabri_icone_> et nashardy et marwa pr la comunauté
<sabri_icone_> mais bah, rien
<sabri_icone_> hhhh
<sabri_icone_> normalement
<sabri_icone_> cé qui doit etre :p
<sabri_icone_> des paroles enfin
<nizarus> :/
<nizarus> ping ChemsOnline
<SalahGo> Au fait, on aura du live streaming le 15 décembre prochain?
<sabri_icone_> live streaming!
<sabri_icone_> comment
<sabri_icone_> cé dans une salle de conférence
<sabri_icone_> je ne pense pas
<SalahGo> et alors? pendant l'ICANN de Tokyo, ils ont fait du live streaming!
<sabri_icone_> peut etre une vidéo si qqun disposera d'un camm
<sabri_icone_> hhhh, dans l'ICANN de tunisie il ya rien :p
<sabri_icone_> hhhhh
<SalahGo> une caméra avec une connexion DV, un compte sur Ustream et c'est bon
<SalahGo> et un bon hashtag sur twitter/identica et tlm viendra regarder ^^
<SalahGo> surtout avec mark shuttleworth
<SalahGo> au keynote
<SalahGo> un peu comme #TOSC2010
<SalahGo> C'est une conférence sur l'open source m*****! c'est normalement destiné à tlm!
<SalahGo> tout le monde doit en profiter, même en streaming!
<SalahGo> vous savez quoi? je vais envoyer un mail
<SalahGo> pour leur demander ça
<nizarus> +1 SalahGo
<sabri_icone_> nizarus
<sabri_icone_> cé toi et zied qui devont faire ça
<sabri_icone_> :p
<sabri_icone_> vous etes les loco contact du team enfin de compte l'honneur cé au membre d'ubuntu mais vous devez organisé ça ;)
<sabri_icone_> personnellement j'ai hate !
<nizarus> sabri_icone_, organisé quoi ?
<sabri_icone_> la rencontre avec mark
<sabri_icone_> cé ce que chemess a dit
<sabri_icone_> sinon , un plan de secour?
<nizarus> sabri_icone_, nous avons déjà envoyé un mail à mark pour planifier une rencontre avec notre loco
<sabri_icone_> cooool
<sabri_icone_> cé bien j'espere que cé pas a 16.30
<sabri_icone_> :p
<nizarus> on attend ça réponse pour voir ces disponibilités
<nizarus> ahla ALAYA matwel 3omrek :)
<SalahGo> nizarus, voici l'email que j'ai envoyé: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541173/
<ChemsOnline> ping nizarus
<ChemsOnline> je vais voir comment relayer tout ça et toutes vos demande avec upstreams etc.
<ChemsOnline> C les filles porte paroles qui vont présenté les communautés
<ChemsOnline> je rectifi pour que les ubuntéros intervenant représentent ubuntu en priorité et qu ubuntu-tn soit mis en avant vu l invité vedette ;)
<ChemsOnline> j essai de motiver ALAYA pour m accompagner au ministère demain, je passe le voir à Esprit au matin puis on irai après l heure de pointe
<oix> dites, je veux vous faire partager le délicieux moment que j'ai eu en vous faisant voir un court-métrage, mais c'est sur Youtube :/
<SalahGo> lol oix :)
<SalahGo> oix, si c'est en rapport à Ubuntu/Open Source, sinon envoie par pm :D
<ChemsOnline> oups je voulais dire Ustream.tv
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, ?
<ChemsOnline> oui
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, Ustream? peux-tu m'expliquer? un event en live stream? :D
<ChemsOnline> oui avoir l event du 15 retransmis en live
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, c'était l'objet de mon email! oO
<ChemsOnline> mais de preference faudrai que tu y soit en RL avec Nizarus...
<ChemsOnline> oui je viens de le voire j en fait part demain matin avec votre loco contact au ministère
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, loco contact? et c'est qui?
<ChemsOnline> Zied ALAYA
<ChemsOnline> je passe le chercher demain matin à Esprit
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, je vois, et nizarus ?
<ChemsOnline> j aimerai tellement qu'il y assite aussi
<ChemsOnline> mais il veut pas venir à tunis
<SalahGo> :/
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, en tout cas pour le streaming, ya même plusieurs personnes d'ubuntu-jp qui veulent le voir! :D
<ChemsOnline> ok
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, surtout que c'est après le boulot pour eux :)
<ChemsOnline> C pas bien compliqué à mettre en place
<ChemsOnline> une webcam, un micro et une connexion wifi ou 3G devrait suffir
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, justement! :)
<ChemsOnline> je ne pense pas qu'on aura à dispo le meme materiel qu'à #LeWeb :p
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, au lieu d'une webcam, pas moyen d'avoir une caméra DV?
<ChemsOnline> de toute façon le premier soucis qui se posera n est pas la resolution ou la quallité du son mais la qualité de la connexion et le debit alloué au stream
<sabri_icone_> oui
<sabri_icone_> :p
<ChemsOnline> :D
<sabri_icone_> surtout la bande passante
<ChemsOnline> C ce que je dis  ;)
<sabri_icone_> avec le nombre des invités
<ChemsOnline> surtout ça
<SalahGo> C'est régie par les télécoms, ils peuvent pas vous allouer une tite ligne adsl? :D
<sabri_icone_> :)
<ChemsOnline> j aimerai tellement que se soit posssible
<sabri_icone_> comme au sib tu voulais dire
<ChemsOnline> au sib C ce qu ils ont dit
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, dit mais pas fait?
<ChemsOnline> finalement G ramené ma clé3G partagé à tout le monde sur ptit routeur branché sur un gros hub :p
<SalahGo> le quota était mort en qlq jours je parie xD
<ChemsOnline> me demande pas pourquoi mais G un quotas illimité :p
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, ok, je demande pas pourquoi... -_-
<ChemsOnline> mais G jamais fait de même pour mes unités tunisiana ;)
<ChemsOnline> merci encore d ailleurs ;)
<ChemsOnline> ça m a bien servit pour telephoner à pas mal de personnalité du Libre qui sont finalement venu le samedi après midi
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, c'est moi qui te remercie de m'avoir donné une chance de participer, ^^
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, c'est ma toute petite contribution que ne mérite guère d'être remerciée ^^
<ChemsOnline> vous n etes pas nombreux a m avoir fait des donts d'unité tunisiana, mais elles ont été bien utilisé pour la bonne cause
<ChemsOnline> donc on devrait tous vous remercier
<ChemsOnline> car beaucoup n auraient pas pu avoir un samedi après midi aussi riche en rencontre du Libre tn
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, pensez à nous le 15 décembre, c'est tout :D
<ChemsOnline> je fais mon max avec les moyens humain et materiels dont on dispose
<ChemsOnline> si T pas sure de pouvoir faire le deplacement inscrit toi quand meme tant qu il y a encore de laplace
<ChemsOnline> si non on se vera surement par stream
<SalahGo> ChemsOnline, déjà fait pour l'inscription
<Goldenscorp> bsr ChemsOnline CRACK05 darkwise LinuxKiller nizarus oix sabri_icone_ saint_ignus SalahGo TrackerDPP
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<oix> Hi Goldenscorp :)
<oix> super trop bien et toi ?
<SalahGo> Bsr Goldenscorp ! :)
<Goldenscorp> bien merci
<ChemsOnline> Bonsoir Goldenscorp ! :)
<nizarus> re
<ChemsOnline> re
<nizarus> hello ChemsOnline
<SalahGo> re nizarus
<ChemsOnline> hello nizarus
<nizarus> désolé l'interface d'unity ne me donne pas les notifications xchat ChemsOnline
<Goldenscorp> re nizarus
<SalahGo> Alors que même en Vesa j'ai ce luxe? nizarus :D
<sabri_icone_> moi j reste bloqué pr ubuntu server
<ChemsOnline> je vous envoi sur la ML la maquette du flyer pour l event
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, est ce que les filles qui vont présenter les clubs et communauté savent tout sur ces clubs et communautés ?
<nizarus> SalahGo, bien le mail
<nizarus> mais qui va le lire :/
<SalahGo> nizarus, qui ne tente rien n'a rien
<SalahGo> et puis je suis sérieux pour les membres de la loco team d'ubuntu-jp
<sabri_icone_> cé quoi jp?
<nizarus> sabri_icone_, jp = japon
<SalahGo> nizarus, sinon, tu insistes vraiment pour ne pas y aller?
<SalahGo> j'ai raté qlq chose? :/
<nizarus> SalahGo, ne pas y aller où ?
<SalahGo> à la conférence du 15
<sabri_icone_> moi je veu
<sabri_icone_> y aller :p
<sabri_icone_> hhhh
<sabri_icone_> vous voulez que j'aille où
<sabri_icone_> :p
<sabri_icone_> au jp
<sabri_icone_> hhhhhhh
<SalahGo> on va commencer par la conférence du 15 décembre à gammarth :p
<nizarus> inchakkah j'y serai
<ChemsOnline> oui nizarus on compte sur toi
<SalahGo> nizarus, ah bon? ça c'est une bonne nouvelle! ^^
<ChemsOnline> sans toi C pas pareil
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, je ne peux pas rater ça surtout avec la venu de mark
<nizarus> mais j'espère trouver une solution avec l'administration
<ChemsOnline> :D
<ChemsOnline> G demandé des mots d abscences ;))
<SalahGo> Bon, je dois me remettre au boulot moi
<SalahGo> Bonne nuit tlm! ^^
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, ces mots peuvent êtres utiles pour les étudiants mais pas pour moi :/
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, nous avons envoyé un mail à mark pour planifier une rencontre avec les membres de notre loco
<nizarus> et on espère avoir une réponse positive
<ChemsOnline> super bonne nouvelle
<ChemsOnline> demain matin je vais voir votre loco contact Zied ALAYA
<ChemsOnline> on doit preparer un planning et une stratégie pour le projet du CNI
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, essaye d'avoir des détails sur la date d'arrivée et du départ de mark
<ChemsOnline> en meme temps je vais l  embarquer avec moi au ministère
<nizarus> ;)
<ChemsOnline> justement
<ChemsOnline> je vais essayer d avoir le maximum d infos à vous transmettre entre son lieu de hosting et son planning
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, merci pour tout
<ChemsOnline> si on peut lui faire visiter le pays ailleurs qu à tunis se sserai génial
<nizarus> :) moi je peux l'accueillir à Monastir et Sousse
<ChemsOnline> ça m arrangerai bien
<nizarus> mais je pense pas qu'il restera plus de 24h en Tunisie :/
<ChemsOnline> j aimerai pas m embarquer avec lui sur les éternel debats qui opposent debian et ubuntu :p
<ChemsOnline> j en saurai plus demain
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> ok tiens nous au courant
<ZEITOUNA> SALAM
<ZEITOUNA> CDEpack .....vous connaissez?
<sabri_icone_> bn a tous
<ZEITOUNA> allo
<nizarus> salut ZEITOUNA
<ZEITOUNA> ahla
<ZEITOUNA> vous avez quoi comme climat
<nizarus> chaud :)
<ZEITOUNA> c dangeureux ça
<nizarus> ping TrackerDPP
<ZEITOUNA> et ça va chutter le samedi
<TrackerDPP> Salut nizarus !
<nizarus> ZEITOUNA, et oui :/
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, j'ai trouvé ton message sur google talk hier soir
<TrackerDPP> ah ok
<TrackerDPP> alors comment ça va ?
<ZEITOUNA> CDEpack vous connaissez
<nizarus> ZEITOUNA, c'est quoi ?
<ZEITOUNA> http://stanford.edu/%7Epgbovine/cde.html
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, c'est mon mobile qui me joue des tours quand il detecte le wifi il se connecte sur gtalk sans que je le sache :)
<Goldenscorp> re
<TrackerDPP> ah je vois
<nizarus> ZEITOUNA, non connais pas
<TrackerDPP> ZEITOUNA, explique nous
<TrackerDPP> c'est plus simple non ?
<ZEITOUNA> reçu 5/5
<TrackerDPP> je pense
<ChemsOnline> re @ *
<ChemsOnline> nizarus tu peu voirla ML
<ChemsOnline> il y a une première maquette du flyer du 15
<ZEITOUNA> wallahy moi aussi j'ai rien compris mais voila http://www.linuxac.org/forum/showthread.php?46208-%E6%CF%C7%DA%C7-%E1%CC%CD%ED%E3-%C7%E1%C5%DA%CA%E3%C7%CF%ED%C7%CA-%E3%DA-%C8%D1%E4%C7%E3%CC-cde-%DA%E4%CF-%E4%DE%E1-%C7%E1%C8%D1%C7%E3%CC&goto=newpost
<ChemsOnline> si vous avez des elements, remarques ou suggestions elles sonot les bienvenues
<TrackerDPP> re Chemse
<TrackerDPP> alors comment ça va?
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, j'ai vu le flyer
<ZEITOUNA> si tu as compris une chose donnes un coup de main
<TrackerDPP> tu as quoi deja rappel moi stp ZEITOUNA !
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, je pense qu'il manque les logos et des liens vers les sites web
<TrackerDPP> nizarus, que preparez vous encore ?
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, la journée nationale des LL
<ZEITOUNA> mon probleme c avec le telecargement par satellite
<TrackerDPP> ah cool
<TrackerDPP> nizarus, pensé à moi
<TrackerDPP> les t-shirts, les flyers
<TrackerDPP> stickers
<nizarus> ZEITOUNA, إعطائه الصلاحيات..... ?
<TrackerDPP> etc...
<ZEITOUNA> jai rien compris
<TrackerDPP> ZEITOUNA, CDEpack c'est comme les applications portable sous Windows
<ZEITOUNA> c fini je peux me retitrer
<ZEITOUNA> ?
<TrackerDPP> bye les gars
<taimar> bonsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-09
<ANIS> salam ChemsOnline, CRACK05, darkwise
<jemlimonaam> idm
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<jemlimonaam> bonsoir a tout
<sarhan> jemlimonaam: bonsoir ! comment se prenonce votre pseudo? :/
<jemlimonaam> Jemli  Monaam
<jemlimonaam> je veux avoire un logiciele de telechargement sur ubuntu
<jemlimonaam> ??
<sarhan> un download manager?
<jemlimonaam> oui
<sarhan> ya jdownloader / uget / steadyflow
<sarhan> ya wget
<sarhan> en ligne de commande
<sarhan> ya gwget une interface graphique pour wget
<sarhan> si tu veux un simple et rapide avec peu d'options utilise uget
<sarhan> si tu veux un parametrable et et complet utilise jdownloader
<jemli_jemli> bonjour
<sarhan> bonsoir jemli_jemli
<jemli_jemli> j' ai un problem dans la cart wifi de mon pc
<sarhan> jemli_jemli: raconte
<jemli_jemli> lorsque j'utilise ubuntu 9 tout va bien
<jemli_jemli> mais lorsque j'installa ubuntu 10 les pilote de ma cart wifi  ne fonctione plus!!!
<sarhan> jemli_jemli: c'est quoi le model de la carte wifi et c'est quel ubuntu qui marchait plus 10.10 ou 10.04?
<sarhan> pour connaitre le nom de la carte wifi dans un terminal lance cette commande: lspci | grep -i net
<jemli_jemli> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01) 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<sarhan> et cette commande donne quoi?: iwconfig
<jemli_jemli> lo        no wireless extensions.
<jemli_jemli> ET
<jemli_jemli> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<sarhan> nizarus: bonsoir
<jemli_jemli> ..
<sarhan> jemli_jemli: question: est ce ubuntu vous propose des pilotes propriétaire pour la carte wifi?
<nizarus> salam sarhan et jemli_jemli
<jemli_jemli> Bonsoir Mr Nizarus
<nizarus> jemli_jemli, je vois que tu as trouvé le chemin
<jemli_jemli> oui merci....
<sarhan> jemli_jemli: voici la documentation qui conserne votre carte wifi : http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<nizarus> d'après la doc ici : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wifi_broadcom_bcm43xx?s[]=bcm4312 ta carte fonctionne correctement avec le pilote dans ubuntu
<sarhan> jemli_jemli: essaye de voir dans Système → Administration → Pilotes de périphériques si il existe des pilotes pour ta carte wifi
<nizarus> Dans "Pilotes de périphériques" choisir "Pilote réseau sans-fil Broadcom STA"
<sarhan> exactement ce qu'a dis nizarus :)
<nizarus> mais il faut être connecté à internet
<jemli_jemli> ok
<sarhan> nizarus: tu connais un bon outil de traduction hors ligne?
<jemli_jemli> non
<nizarus> sarhan, no :/
<ChemsOnline> ping nizarus
<ChemsOnline> je ne sais pas si G le droit de communiquer sur le nombre de places disponnibles
<ChemsOnline> mais le ministère ne croi pas qu on vat faire le plein
<ChemsOnline> mais moi si :p
<nizarus> hello ChemsOnline
<nizarus> moi aussi je pense qu'on fera le plein surtout avec la venu de Mark
<ChemsOnline> hello nizarus
<ChemsOnline> ;)
<ChemsOnline> voilà
<ChemsOnline> reservez en priorité ;)
<nizarus> des nouvelles de la réunion d'aujourdhui ?
<ChemsOnline> oui je vous prépare un mail dans la soirée pour les ML
<ChemsOnline> si non Zied a U une confirmation de la part de la secretaire de Mark
<nizarus> great
<ChemsOnline> son planning est confidentiel
<ChemsOnline> mais la secretaire a pris contact avec Zied
<ChemsOnline> si non il vat passé toute la journée avec nous sur place
<nizarus> ok Zied s'en chargera bien
<ChemsOnline> du matin au soir
<ChemsOnline> oui je n en doute pas
<ChemsOnline> donc soit là à 8h30 jusqu à 22h ;)
<ChemsOnline> et elève toi de la liste des "peut-etre" et vat dans "participera" ;)
<ChemsOnline> stp :/
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, je ne peux pas changer l'état
<nizarus> :/
<ChemsOnline> si clic sur participer en haut de la page de l event et tu change
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, non j'ai pas un lien vers participer
<nizarus> c'est bon j'ai trouvé :p
<nizarus> sorry
<ChemsOnline> http://www.facebook.com/ajax/events/rsvp.php?eid=167424099962538&inline&allow_removal
<ChemsOnline> :)
<jemlimonaam> @ nizarus and sarhan  merci bien tout va bien
<sarhan> jemlimonaam: le wifi fonctionne?
<jemlimonaam> oui
<nizarus> great jemlimonaam
<sarhan> nizarus: je suis entrain de traduire sur launchpad Byte je la traduit Octet ou je la garde comme elle est?
<nizarus> sarhan, le byte en français c'est octet
<sarhan> nizarus: donc je met octet?
<ChemsOnline> sarhan je constate que tu es un des contributeurs tn les plus actifs du moment un peu partout :p
<jemlimonaam> merci
<sarhan> ChemsOnline: :D j'ai rien à faire de la journée donc je dois bien participer au LL
<nizarus> +1 sarhan
<nizarus> sarhan, et tu fais les traductions en arabe ?
<sarhan> nizarus: wi parfois mais je prefere de l'anglais vers le francais car j'ai pas pas mal de probleme à trouver le sinonyme en arabe
<nizarus> voici 2 bookmarks que chaque traducteur doit avoir :
<nizarus> Pour l'arabe : http://wiki.arabeyes.org/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D8%A7http://wiki.arabeyes.org/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B3_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%82%D9%86%D9%8A%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B3_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%82%D9%86%D9%8A
<sarhan> nizarus: c'est bon à connaitre :)
<nizarus> et pour le FR : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/aide_a_la_traduction
<sarhan> sinon j'utilisai un traducteur qui cherchait la traduction dans les distros linux quelqu'un connaitrai son nom?
<nizarus> Pour l'arabe : http://wiki.arabeyes.org/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B3_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%82%D9%86%D9%8A
<nizarus> sarhan, http://ar.open-tran.eu/
<sarhan> nizarus: exactement :) merci
<nizarus> sarhan, mais passe avec arabeyes avant
<nizarus> chez arabeyes ils essayent de standardiser les traductions
<nizarus> et standardiser les termes techniques surtout
<sarhan> ca c'est bien
<sarhan> j'y jeterai un oeil quand j'aurai terminé
<sarhan> faut avouer que la traduction arabe de certains programme est presque inéxistante
<nizarus> oui :/
<nizarus> je re
<sarhan> ping ChemsOnline c'est urgent
<jemlimonaam> et alors je veux telecharger un logiciele de telechargement comme I.D.M????
<sarhan> je t'ai donné des suggestions
<sarhan> jdownloader/steadyflow/uget
<jemlimonaam> je trouve des verstion sous form zip non tar.tg
<sarhan> jemlimonaam: t'as quelle distribution? ubuntu?
<jemlimonaam> ubuntu 10.10
<jemlimonaam> oui
<sarhan> t'as choisi lequel?
<sarhan> jdownloader?
<jemlimonaam> jdownloader par exemple
<sarhan> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<sarhan> sudo apt-get update
<sarhan> sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<sarhan> tu dois avoir java déja installé pour qu'il fonctionne
<jemlimonaam> oui
<sarhan> ba voila c tout
<sarhan> sinon ya wget qui est deja installé par default
<sarhan> mais il est en ligne de commande
<jemlimonaam> ok je veux essaier avec jdownloader
<sarhan> jemlimonaam: ca a marché?
<jemlimonaam> en cours de telechargement
<assoum> bsr
<assoum> à tous
<assoum> je veux savoir
<sarhan> assoum: bonsoir
<assoum> bsr sarhan :)
<assoum> est ce que le compte que l'on crée en installant ubuntu
<assoum> est une compte admin?
<assoum> et est ce que c mieux de créer un autre compte utilisateur pour l'utiliser?
<assoum> ce sont mes questions :)
<assoum> et merci de me repondre
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> sous ubuntu et linux en general
<sarhan> il  existe 2 compte
<sarhan> le root qui est admin
<sarhan> et le user qui est normal
<sarhan> assoum: donc t'as pas cré de compte admin mais le mot de passe de ton compte est le meme que celui du compte admin
<assoum> sarhan:
<assoum> en fait installer ubuntu recemment
<assoum> et je l'utilise par le compte pr defaut
<assoum> que j le cré en installant ubuntu
<assoum> tu m'as compris?
<jemlimonaam> @ sarhan merci bien ca marche
<sarhan> wi à 100%
<jemlimonaam> oui
<sarhan> jemlimonaam: de rien sinon si tu veux integrer jdownloader à firefox utilise le plugin flashgot
<sarhan> assoum: wi à 100%
<assoum> d'accord
<assoum> donc c le compte admin nn?
<assoum> sarhan:
<assoum> ?
<jemlimonaam> comment ???
<jemlimonaam> comment integrer jdownloader à firefox utilise???
<sarhan> assoum: non
<assoum> alors?
<sarhan> jemlimonaam: https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/220/
<sarhan> assoum: ton compte cré sera un compte utilisteur si tu veux faires des taches d'administrateur tu devra passer root ou lancer les commande avec le préfixe sudo
<sarhan> pour une question de sécurité ubuntu n'active jamais directement le compte root
<sarhan> donc tu n'as rien à craindre
<sarhan> c'est pas comme dans windows ;)
<assoum> ah d'accord sarhan
<assoum> donc c pa necessire de créer un utre compte user
<sarhan> non
<assoum> so?
<sarhan> assoum: un autre probleme?
<assoum> j'ai autre chose
<assoum> il y a kelke jour
<assoum> que ubuntu se plante
<assoum> si j'ouvre +ieurs fenetre
<sarhan> c'est une chose rare ^^
<assoum> je ne sais pa prk :(
<sarhan> assoum: tu ouvre quoi dans les fenetre?
<sarhan> un navigateur web?
<sarhan> un programme quelconque?
<assoum> bon par exemple
<assoum> j'ouvre firefox avec 7 ou 8 onglets
<assoum> avec vlc et skype et open office
<assoum> il se plante
<sarhan> assoum: l'ecran se fige?
<assoum> nn
<assoum> la souris se bloke
<assoum> ne se deplace jamais
<assoum> et il fut que j'attendre bcp de temps
<assoum> qui tteint jusqu'a 15min
<assoum> si rien ne se fit donc je me suis obligé a le redemarré avec le bouton
<sarhan> t'as 6 terminaux t'as pas besoin d'attendre
<assoum> et c'est un comportement que je ne l'aime pa
<sarhan> t'as combien de ram? t'as quelle carte graphique et surtout quelel version d'ubuntu
<assoum> cmt?
<assoum> ram
<assoum> 512mo
<assoum> ubuntu 10.04
<sarhan> bon je c'est pas d'ou vient le probleme
<sarhan> mais je peux t'aider quand il intervient
<sarhan> si la souris se fige
<crack3r> assoum: passe le resultat de la commande free
<sarhan> ainsi que tout les périphérique
<assoum> wait
<sarhan> tu peux relancer X11
<sarhan> en tapant ctrl+alt+backspace
<assoum> c koi x11?
<sarhan> backspace= le bouton au dessu de entrée
<sarhan> assoum: c'est la partie que gere l'interface graphique
<assoum> c resultat de cmd free
<assoum> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:        443256     433564       9692          0      10136      72624 -/+ buffers/cache:     350804      92452 Swap:      1052216     135784     916432
<sarhan> assoum: l'utilisation de la memoire atteint presque la limite
<sarhan> tu devrai essayer une variante d'ubuntu plus legere
<sarhan> comme Xubuntu ou Lubuntu
<assoum> ok
<assoum> mais tu peux me donner
<assoum> pr exemple sous windows
<sarhan> assoum: wi quoi?
<assoum> on tape clt+alt+supp
<sarhan> gestionaire des taches?
<sarhan> sous gnome ya le moniteur systeme
<assoum> pr ouvrir a gestionnaire des tches
<assoum> oui c ca
<assoum> alors en ubuntu existe-t-il comme ca?
<sarhan> wi
<sarhan> système ==> administration ==> moniteur systeme
<assoum> oui je le sais
<assoum> i means without using the mouse
<sarhan> ah
<sarhan> pour fermer les processus?
<assoum> ui
<crack3r> assoum: passe le resultat de la commande top
<sarhan> assoum: tu peux configurer ca toi meme
<sarhan> sinon ya un moyen directe meme quand ubuntu freeze
<sarhan> suffit de passer à un terminal virtuel
<sarhan> en gros dans linux il y a 7 interfaces
<crack3r> le resultat dans http://pastebin.com/ stp
<sarhan> dont 1 graphique et les 6 autres textuelle
<sarhan> si la graphique plante tu peux utiliser les autres
<assoum> et comment?
<sarhan> avant de te montrer
<sarhan> pour revenir à l'interface graphique
<assoum> ui?
<sarhan> tu tape ctrl+alt+f7
<sarhan> souvient toi de ca
<sarhan> avant de changer
<sarhan> pour changer tu tape ctrl+alt+f1 jusqu'a ctrl+alt+f6
<sarhan> assoum: es tu las?
<sarhan> la*
<bemawi_> loule
<bemawi_> le lapsus
<bemawi_> "es-tu las ?" : le "las" de lasser ^^
<sarhan> bemawi_: bonjour?
<assoum_> dslé sarhan
<bemawi_> bonsoir, et @dans une heure
<assoum_> tu peux refaire ce que t's dis?
<sarhan> control+alt+f1 pour le terminal virtuel n1 et control+alt+f2 pour le terminal virtuel n2 et ainsi de suite jusqu'au 6
<sarhan> control+alt+f7 pour revenir au graphique sur lequel t'es deja
<assoum_> donc si il se plante
<assoum_> je fais clt+alt+f7
<sarhan> assoum_: si un jour t'as rien à faire tu peut lire ce tutoriel complet sur linux pour les débutants: http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-12827-reprenez-le-controle-a-l-aide-de-linux.html
<assoum_> pr revenir au grphique
<sarhan> assoum_: euh non
<sarhan> puisque t'es deja dans le graphique
<sarhan> par contre tu peux le redemarrer sans redmarrer l'ordinateur
<assoum_> cmt?
<sarhan> control+alt+backspace (la touche au dessu d'entrée)
<assoum_> ah d'accord
<assoum_> merci sarhan
<assoum_> :)
<sarhan> assoum_: de rien
<sarhan> bn8 tout le monde
<jemlimonaam> bonjour
<ZEITOUNA> SALAM ALEYKOUM
<ZEITOUNA> est ce il ya quelqu'un?
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-10
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<sarhan> bonjour
<SalahGo> Slt sarhan
<SalahGo> Salut ChemsOnline !
<wafa> al salemou 3alikom
<oix> plop
<sarhan> salut wafa et oix
<oix> salut sarhan
<oix> salut tout le monde
 * sarhan vient de voir un mec avec 100000 points karma sur launchpad
<sarhan> devra doubler 1000 fois d'effort pour atteindre ce chiffre
<wafa> salut sarhan
<sarhan> quelqu'un connait xampp?
<wafa> !!
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<sabri_icone> bonsoir
<sabri_icone> cé cool la irc avec les couleurs
<nizarus> t'a changé de télé sabri_icone ?
<sabri_icone> télé?
<nizarus> pour avoir la couleurs :p
<sabri_icone> cé la 1er fois que je trouve la IRC ave des couelurs :p
<sabri_icone> hhhh
<nizarus> utilise xchat tu aura toujours la couleur
<sabri_icone> hhh, oui
<sabri_icone> mais moi que j'utilise firefox :p
<sabri_icone> ChemsOnline:
<sabri_icone> ya ChemsOnline
<sabri_icone> qu'est ce qui s'est passé auj?
<ZEITOUNA> السلام عليكم
<sabri_icone> alikom saleù
<ZEITOUNA> vous allez bien
<ZEITOUNA> svp ou je peux trouver un live cd bactrack4 r2
<sabri_icone> vous voulez une lien
<sabri_icone> mais je ne sais pas si cé possible de le donner ici
<sabri_icone> vous pouvez trouvez un lien sur softpedia
<ZEITOUNA> merci je vais essayer
<jemlimonaam> bonjour
<ANIS> Salam @ *
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-11
<LinuxKiller_> Bonjour!
<sabri> salem alikom
<Ounis> salem @all
<assoum> bsr
<assoum> i need a help about qt integration and how to install it on eclipse
<assoum> anyone know about that?
<assoum> svp
<sabri> try to find qt sdk
<sabri> for eclipse
<assoum> i alredy download it
<assoum> bsr  tous
<nizarus> assoum, comment tu as installé eclipse ?
<assoum> avec le logitheque ubuntu
<nizarus> que te donne cette commande :  ls -d /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins
<assoum> /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins
<nizarus> voilà donc tu as le répertoire où il faut installer le plugin
<assoum> bon
<assoum> j'ai telecharger les plugins
<assoum> mais j'arrive pa a l'extraire dans le dossier cible
<assoum> quelle est la commande?
<nizarus> tu as tout dans la page
<nizarus> mais il faut précéder tes commandes par sudo car tu va travailler dans des dossiers du système
<assoum> h d'accord
<assoum> merci nizarus
<nizarus> c'est indiqué : You might need to be the root user to do that.
<assoum> car si je ne precede pas par sudo il me dit erreur
<assoum> c pr ca
<nizarus> oui
<sabri> bonsoir
<sabri> les ami
<sabri> nizarus,
<sabri> nizarus,
<sabri> :p
<sabri> ya nizarus
<sabri> ouinek ye me3llem*
<sabri> alors personne n'est la ;(
<ANIS> slt sabri
<nizarus> sabri, rod enfess :)
<ANIS> salam nizarus
<nizarus> ahla ANIS
<sabri> hhh
<sabri> asme3o j'ai eut l'information que mark vient mardi :o
<ANIS> lol
<ANIS> taw sma3it??
<sabri> est ce que c'est le ministère ou qui va l'acceuillir au juste?
<sabri> oui
<sabri> ;)
<sabri> ena lahi fel erp mte3i kasserli rassi ya ANIS
<sabri> :'(
<nizarus> sabri, d'où tu as eu cette info ?
<sabri> facebook :p
<sabri> de melek
<sabri> la fille qui va présenter les commuanuté , en faite j'ai proposé de faire la présentation avec elle
<sabri> hhhhh
<sabri> je veux pas que quelqu'un d'autre présenté ubuntu :D
<sabri> neghir 3lih
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> et quand est ce qu'il quittera la tunisie ?
<ANIS> nizarus: méchi mercredi??
<nizarus> inchallah ANIS
<ANIS> :'( sa7a lilik :'(
<nizarus> pas toi ANIS ?
<sabri> je ne sais pas
<sabri> rien ya 5oya
<sabri> demain il y aura une réunion je vous dirais tout ce que j'aurais comme infos
<sabri> nizarus,
<sabri> dit moi ce que je devrais faire pr les feedback ,est ce que sa va de la facon que je faisais déja
<sabri> avec des texto?
<ANIS> non :'( éni 3andi examain TP linux inharitha.. ki kolt lil profa illi mark jéy il tounis méchi fi bélah nahki 3la joueur mté3 foot.. ba3déch katli kén thib timchi imchi normal amma tokhou 0 fil examain :@ :'(
<sabri> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<nizarus> sabri, des mails comme d'hab
<nizarus> ANIS, :)
<sabri> oui, ça va pr le doc alors ;)
<sabri> les amis y a t il une solution pour télécharger des vidéo en ligne de facebook?
<ANIS> oui
<ANIS> il y a le plugin videodownloadhelper pour FF
<sabri> merci
<ANIS> :)
<sabri> cé fé
<sabri> bonne nuit a tous mes frères les ubunteros
<ANIS> bn sabri
<jemlimonaam> bonjours
<ANIS> bonjour jemlimonaam
<jemlimonaam> je veux executer un fichier .sh
<ANIS> et..
<jemlimonaam> alors je tape ./namfile.sh
<jemlimonaam> le terminale affich
<jemlimonaam>  Permission non accordée
<ANIS> ecrit dans le terminal:
<ANIS> chmod +x namefile.sh
<jemlimonaam> comm je peu ajouter les droits d'execution
<jemlimonaam> ah oui c exactemen ca
<ANIS> c'est avec chmod, ecrit: chmod +x namefile.sh
<jemlimonaam> merci
<ANIS> il y a pas de quoi
<jemlimonaam> avec ubuntu 10 j'ai un problem avec le webcam
<ANIS> comment t'as essayé de l'ouvrir?
<jemlimonaam> il y a pas aucun lenceur de webcam
<ANIS> install CHEESE il résoudra ton problème.. sinon dit moi ;)
<jemlimonaam> ok
<jemlimonaam> oui ca marche merci Mr ANIS
<ANIS> il y a pas de quoi.. et il y a pas de Mr aussi.. c'est tout simplement ANIS :-D
<jemlimonaam> ok
<ANIS> :D
<jemlimonaam> ANIS est ce que il y a une version de jbuilder X compatible avec ubuntu??
<ANIS> Jbuilder X est un compilateur java?
<ANIS> ?
<jemlimonaam> oui environment graphic de java
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-12
<ANIS> wallahi j'ai aucune idée.. mais je pense que eclipse fait ça.. désolé je travail pas sur java(pas encore :/)
<jemlimonaam> ok not problem
<ANIS> et ben oui jemlimonaam je me trompe pas les alternatifs de jbuilder sont eclipse et netbeans
<ANIS> http://www.osalt.com/jbuilder
<jemlimonaam> oui c vrai j'ai deja eclipse mais le jbuilder et plus simple et facile a utilse
<ANIS> ok
<ANIS> jemlimonaam: bn
<jemlimonaam> bn ANIS
<Ahmed_Drira> hi
<jemlimonaam> bonjour Ahmed_Drira
<Ahmed_Drira> bjr
<jemlimonaam> est ce que il y a une version de jbuilder X compatible avec ubuntu??
<jemlimonaam> ping *
<Ahmed_Drira> c'ets  quoi ce jbuilder
<Ahmed_Drira> outil de conception ??
<jemlimonaam> Jbuilder X est un compilateur java
<Ahmed_Drira> ça te dit quelque chose ça http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/jbuilder2005
<jemlimonaam> oui
<Ahmed_Drira> et  pk ce jbuilder  ?  il ya  quoi  en plus avec lui  jemlimonaam
<Ahmed_Drira> sinon eclipse fai tou
<jemlimonaam> j'ai installer eclipse mais le jbuilder contien une partie desine mai eclips je croi non en +
<jemlimonaam> je veux avoire comment installer eclipse commplet
<jemlimonaam> cad tout les composontes
<Ahmed_Drira> ya trop  trop de plugin avec eclipse   et vous pouvez  pas les installer tou  c'est vraiment  une usine à gaz  le tous   même ça existe  pas
<Ahmed_Drira> t'as besoin d'un plugin tu l'installe  c'ets  mieux pour éviter tou genre de conflit
<Ahmed_Drira> ici je suis entrain de trvailler J2EE ,j ai mon eclipse jEE
<Ahmed_Drira> android jai un autre eclipse avec un sdk android
<Ahmed_Drira> et un autre eclipse pour faire du java et du multimédia avec JMF
<Ahmed_Drira> :D
<Ahmed_Drira> alors bonne nuit
<jemlimonaam> merci bonne nuit   :)
<RachedTN> Salam :)
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<ANIS> Bonjour :)
<elacheche_anis> salut
<Goldenscorp> salut bemawi crack3r darkwise elacheche_anis LinuxKiller
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<elacheche_anis> salut Goldenscorp chnouwa hwalik khouya :)
<crack3r> Salut Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> bien merci ANIS
<ANIS> chniya il ajwa2 3andik méla??
<Goldenscorp> rien 2 9 kan il 5idma
<Goldenscorp> et toi ?
<ANIS> raabi y3inik... éni zéda mé 3andi kén likraya.. hatta il conférence haw tirzit féha w ménich méchi :(
<Goldenscorp> achkoun machi le 15/12 a 6ème édition de la Conférence Nationale sur les Logiciels Libres en Tunisie  ?
<Goldenscorp> salut Neo31
<ANIS> Not me :'(
<ANIS> saltu Neo31
<crack3r> Moi :D
<Neo31> pas moi je passe une dizaine d'exam cette semaine ;(
<Goldenscorp> moi 80 %
<Neo31> g un exam le mercredi
 * Neo31 brb
<ANIS> :'( moi aussi Neo31
<sabri> saleem
<sabri> alikom
<sabri> alikom
<sabri> alikom
<sabri> :p
<ANIS> Goldenscorp: t'as fait l'inscri??
<ANIS> ahla sabri
<sabri> qui sera présent le mercred i?
<Goldenscorp> oui ANIS
<sabri> on veut qu'on soit le plus nombreux possible
<Goldenscorp> moi 80% sabri
<sabri> :'(
<sabri> ils veulent le plus possible des ubunteros
<sabri> nous sommes une centaines quand mm!
<sabri> où sont-ils !
<sabri> bein, et mardi qui serait a l'aceuil.
<sabri> mardi matin
<sabri> !
<ANIS> malheureusement sabri éni 3andi examain :'( maw fi bélik
<crack3r> J'ai un exam aussi, mais je vais pas le passer :/
<ANIS> crack3r: inti mézilt fi lycée.. ba3déch talka hal m3é il prof.. éni sakritha fi wiji milloul katli na3tik 0 min taw!!
<crack3r> ANIS: je sui etudiant XD
<crack3r> ama c'un devoir anglais
<crack3r> c'un zero dans tout les cas
<crack3r> ^^
<ANIS> lol.. éni TP Linux
<Neo31> re
<Goldenscorp> sabri:  inti machil
<Neo31> bsr ANIS sabri crack3r darkwise bemawi  et les bots LinuxKiller aussi :p
<ANIS> ahla Neo31
<sabri> je ne sais pas pour mardi
<crack3r> bsr Neo31
<Goldenscorp> sabri:  donc inti machi li Karthago  Palace
<sabri> hani nechouf el loco team mte3ena
<Neo31> c mercredi sabri
<sabri> ena bien sur je veux allez
<sabri> ouééé
<sabri> chui responsable atelier Open ERP
<sabri> ;)
<sabri> mardi
<sabri> pour mark
<Neo31> bonne chance
<sabri> et mercredi pour les présentation et la communauté
<sabri> ;)
<sabri> donc ce que je dois savoir c'est s'il y a des volontaire pour mardi
<Neo31> si mark fait ca conference la3chia, je passerai lexam le matin puis natla3 el touess :s
<sabri> sinon j'irais seul
<sabri> non , mark ferais la conférence le matin pusi il part
<sabri> il ne resterais mm pas l'aprés midi
<Neo31> mardi c koi sabri ?
<Neo31> oui je c sabri , domage
<Neo31> hh, 9ollou Neo31 ysallam 3lik :p
<Goldenscorp> sabri:  achkoum machi mil ubuntu-tn ?
<sabri> je ne sais pas
<sabri> wallah je ne sais pas
<sabri> rassi weje3eni
<sabri> je ne sais quand j'aurais une bonne réponse pour mes questions
<sabri> personnellemnt
<sabri> je veut présenter
<sabri> en faite, je suis confus
<sabri> qui va acceuillir mark
<sabri> allo
<sabri> ou est vous
<Neo31> sabri je passe des exam cette semaine, je pourrai pas aider
<Neo31> dsl
<sabri> oui,mais alors qui va etre présent !
<sabri> qui va l'acceuilir mardi!
<sabri> au moin répondez sur le mailing list pour que je puisse savoir qui va etre présent et qui non
<sabri> sinon, comment je peux répondre au questions des autres !
<sabri> aidez moi s'il vous plait
<sabri> la moindre des choses répondez sur le mailing list
<sarhan> hello world
<crack3r> hello sarhan
<sabri> salt tt le monde
<sarhan> sabri: ahla
<Neo31> echo "Hello sarhan";
<Neo31> echo "Hello sarhan ";
<sarhan> martin :p
<RachedTN> Salam :)
<sarhan> RachedTN: ahla
<Goldenscorp> salut sarhan RachedTN
<sarhan> ahla Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ca va sarhan  ?
<sarhan> hmd et toi?
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde !
<sarhan> bonsoir TrackerDPP
<Neo31> salut TrackerDPP
<sabri> bsr a tous
<sabri> niz
<Neo31> ahla
<Neo31> haw RachedTN lehneya !!
<Neo31> bsr RachedTN jemlimonaam
<jemlimonaam> bonjour Neo31
<Neo31> bonjour?
<sabri> bonsoir
<sabri> qui va acceuillir mark mardi
<Neo31> sabri, voir sur ML
<Neo31> y preske personne ici
<sabri> rien :(
<Neo31> ?
<jemlimonaam> dans mon reseau local (routeur ADSL et des PCs) moi avec ubuntu et les autres avec windows  je veux voire les documment partager sur le reseau avec Raccourcis ---->Reseaux----->Reseau windows(un msg d'erreur qui saffiche impossible de monter l'emplacement)
<ANIS> installe samba.. et vérifie si tout les pcs ont le même nom de groupe de travail
<jemlimonaam> samba c'est un visionnere de bureaux distants non de partage de documment  ou non??
<ANIS> non
<Neo31> non jemlimonaam
<ANIS> jemlimonaam: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/samba
<Neo31> +1 ANIS
<RachedTN> ahla Neo31 :)
<Neo31> ahla RachedTN
<Neo31> sa va ?
<Neo31> dima ghatiss ?
<RachedTN> hmd :)
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> :)
<RachedTN> et toi ?
<Neo31> pas tro mal :p 7amdoulah anyway :)
<jemlimonaam> l'acces aux documment  partager est avec le mot de passe de l'utilisateur???? par exemple je veux accedé a un documment partager sur mon pc apartire de mem pc il me demmande un mot de passe!!
<Neo31> oui jemlimonaam
<Neo31> tu doit normalement (si je me rappel bien) fournir le nom d'utilisateur de l'utilisateur windows et son mot de passe pour y acceder
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Neo31> bsr nizarus
<jemlimonaam> bonjour Nirarus
<Neo31> jemlimonaam, tu es en tunisie ?
<jemlimonaam> oui
<nizarus> salam Neo31
<Neo31> ok
<jemlimonaam> pour quoi? :)
<Neo31> rien :p
<nizarus> Neo31, tu ira à tunis ?
<Neo31> je passe un exam nizarus ;(
<nizarus> akhh !!
<nizarus> et RachedTN ?
<Neo31> je c pa, il semble un pe occupe
<Neo31> ma 7abitich nas2lou
<Neo31> goldenscorp la3chia yas2al chkoune bach yemchi
<Neo31> tu va y aller nizarus ?
<sabri> oui
<sabri> ena zeda nes2el
<nizarus> Neo31, je dois trouver une voiture :/ la mienne n'est pas en forme ces jours ci :/
<sabri> :( les membre de l'association a chaque fois me demande
<Neo31> elli bach yemchi y9oul el Mark Neo31 msallam 3lik ^^
<sabri> mais moi j'ai pas de réponse
<nizarus> sabri, quelle asso ?
<sabri> el kol
<sabri> ceux qu ivont participer
<sabri> association des logiciels libre
<sabri> bah, elle n'est pas créer mais on va participer sous forme d'une association
<nizarus> sabri, il y aura Zied, Wajih et moi à 95%
<RachedTN> nizarus: je suis le premier speaker pour une réunion de close d'année administrative dans un hotel ce mercredi à Sousse: il parait inni mannajemch !! je ne sais pas encore :(
<nizarus> sabri, parlons de communauté plus tôt que asso
<nizarus> akhhhhhhh RachedTN
<sabri> bahii
<Neo31> fadda
<RachedTN> nizarus: j'esayerai de voir avec si Fethi s'il peut me remplacer :p
<Neo31> mella zharr
<nizarus> Neo31, tu as le même exam que Anis ?
<RachedTN> sinon pour le marriage de Fathallah je serai présent nch'ALLAH :)
<sabri> alors nizarus
<Neo31> non nizarus on est pas du mm nivo
<sabri> tu va etre présent mardi?
<sabri> qui va accueillir mark a l'aéroport?
<nizarus> sabri, fait le pour nous :)
<nizarus> il arrive quand en fait ?
<sabri> ok, je le ferais avec avec plaisir
<sabri> mardi matin
<sabri> mais zied?
<sabri> lui il peut pas?!
<Neo31> ^^ qui va l'acceuilir Mark ?
<Neo31> n7ibb nemchi aussi ;(
<Neo31> les membres de la communaute !?
<sabri> belahi raho howa loco team!
<nizarus> Neo31, et sabri , certainement il y aura quelqun du ministère
<sabri> noon, il veule que nous seront présent !
<Neo31> mela il aura pas le temps pour nous non !
<sabri> 3 ou 4 personnes
<sabri> a l'acceuil
<Neo31> ;( tfou 3al exams
<sabri> et pour mercredi il exige notre présence !
<sabri> mark et présent pour voir la communauté ubuntu en tunisie
<Neo31> n7ibb nbattal 9raya (perte de temps)
<sabri> bellahi aprés on ne trouve que quelques personnes
<sabri> ;(
<nizarus> sabri, t'inquiète pas il y aura beaucoup de monde le mercredi :)
<nizarus> sabri, pourquoi le changement du programme de la journée ?
<Neo31> pour moi, mercredi c impossible, 7atta ken famma chance bach na5lat ca sera un pe tard la3chia vers 15h ou 14h
<sabri> quel programme?
<sabri> pour les atelier?
<sabri> oui, neo pas de soucis vient
<sabri> pr le programme il y aura
<sabri> une seule de conférence
<sabri> et une salle de présentation
<sabri> la salle de conférence celle ou mark et ces camarades intervienderons donc ils ont passé pour ne pas laisser des étudiant monté sur la table :p
<sabri> hhhh,
<nizarus> sabri, le programme de la journée
<Neo31> sabri, ken bach nji la3chia bach na5lat juste 3ala qq ateliers
<sabri> bein, pour la salle de présentation
<Neo31> (je me deplace de sousse, je ss pas a tunis)
<sabri> a partir de 14.30
<sabri> chaque demi heure une atelier
<sabri> jsuqu'a 17h
<sabri> mais cé pas équitable car ils prévoit laisser bq plus de temps pour le cloud computing
<sabri> donc les autres atelier telle que la mienne n'aura que 20mn :p bien pour moi car je maitrise pas trés bien OPen ERP
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ok
<sabri> bein, le programme exacte c'est sur le site , je pense que nous aurons un bus qui nous transporte de tunis a 8.30
<sabri> normalement c'est a 9h l'ouverture aprés ça sera mark pour la premiere intervention pour parler du libre
<Neo31> g deja vu le programme, la3chia ma na5latch 3ala 7aja kbira, de preference je laisse tomber
<sabri> ..mais apparement mark ne restera pas juste il passerais pour parler aprés il rencontrera la communauté
<sabri> puis il part
<Neo31> we c ca
<sabri> ..bein, mais li y aurait les autres intervenants
<sabri> et les atelier
<sabri> c'est un excellant programme
<sabri> vous saveez pourquoi
<sabri> !
<sabri> par ce que le soir il y aurait la titularisation du meilleur projet Open source
<sabri> et personnelement j'ai fois en chemess
<nizarus> sabri, mark quitte la tunisie quand ?
<sabri> j'espere que ces lui le gagnat
<sabri> mercredi normalement aprés la conférence
<sabri> cé ce que j'ai entendus aujourd'hui de melek
<sabri> bref, je serais trés content si chemess gagnera dans la compétition
<sabri> et il y aura un gala aussi ;)
<sabri> hhh, cool non
<sabri> j'espere avoir un appareil photos ;(
<Neo31> ;(
<Neo31> ma battrie chouchtit :(
<sabri> hhhhh
<sabri> belahi tesawero mark il me pose la question , tu as participé au codage
<sabri> hhhhh
<sabri> echbech ne9ollo :p
<Neo31> 7a99a jarrabt mac os, w fhimt pk y a des gens qui ont changer de mac a ubuntu, enfaite normalement y a pas grande difference, ubuntu c cool aussi
<sabri> oui
<Neo31> (pe etre la seule exception les logiciels proprio du genre adobe sur mac)
<sabri> mac OS c'est de n'importe quoi
<RachedTN> nizarus: alors, ça sera un plat de cuivre, dessin sur verre ou quoi ? :)
<sabri> juste pour les designer
<nizarus> RachedTN, check your mail
<nizarus> sabri, la gala n'est plus dans le programme
<RachedTN> nizarus: ok :)
<Neo31> qui a une idee sur WEA (web application extension) in UML design (en utilisant Rational Roses)
<nizarus> sabri, Mark à crée Ubuntu pour tous le monde et pas uniquement les codeurs donc t'inquiète pas il ne te posera jamais cette question
<sabri> :)
<sabri> zied alaya va m'accompagner mardi ?
<nizarus> sabri, il faut lui demander à lui
<sabri> euh :(
<sabri> pourquoi il répond pas sur la mailing list :(
<nizarus> sabri, une question
<sabri> oui mon frère
<nizarus> quand tu dis le ministère veut et veut .... d'où tu obtiens ces informations ?
<sabri> ces rafik
<sabri> chemess
<sabri> melek
<sabri> se sont eux qui sont en relation directe avec mlle telili
<sabri> en plus chemess il est toujours en relation avec la ministères
<nizarus> et pourtant l'information ne passe pas à toute la communauté :/
<sabri> il m'a dit que le ministère exige la présence d'un grand nombre de la communauté
<sabri> oui,mais hier j'ai passé un message sur la mailing liste
<sabri> :o
<nizarus> je te remercie pour ça
<sabri> ya nizar anse7eni
<sabri> que dois je faire
<sabri> ;((
<nizarus> et heureusement que tu es là
<sabri> non non, heureusement que nous sommes là
<sabri> j'ai aimé ubuntu-tn
<sabri> et j'espère y rester
<nizarus> j'espère aussi sa
<sabri> tkt pas, je fais ça par amour
<sabri> ..
<nizarus> sabri, tu as l'horaire exacte de l'arrivée de Mark ?
<sabri> bah, il y aurait aussi le 17-18
<sabri> non, melek m'a dit 9h
<sabri> rafik 10h
<sabri> pas encore une horaire exacte
<sabri> chemess mm ne sait pas, mais je suis toujours en contact avec eux
<sabri> il m'ont demandé que nous contactions la ministère
<sabri> pour voire avec eux
<sabri> que pense tu?
<sabri> si tu veut je ferais ça par moi mm
<nizarus> sabri, il est préférable de passer par Zied Alaya notre LoCo contact officiel et si il te délègue cette tâche alors fait le
<sabri> bahi, je vais lui passer l'information :p
<Neo31> qui a une idee sur WEA (web application extension) in UML design (en utilisant Rational Roses)
 * Neo31 fait un pe de flood :p
<sabri> mais il est préférable qu'il serait vonlontaire ;)
<sabri> c'est lui le loco contact :p
<RachedTN> Je n'arrive pas à suivre et comprendre les nouveautés sur la ML, et c'est depuis l'évent de SIB !! C'est vrai qu'il y'a un pb d'information :)
<nizarus> sabri, il peut avoir ces obligations ;)
<nizarus> Neo31, no idea :p
<nizarus> ahla Rafik :)
<RachedTN> wbik akther nizarus :)
<Rafik> bonsoir
<RachedTN> ooops, tu parle à Rafik : ya weldi mar7ba w3asslama :)
<Rafik> salut RachedTN
<RachedTN> waleikom assalam :)
<Neo31> bsr Rafik
<Rafik> ça fait deux ans que je ne suis pas venu sur ce channel
<RachedTN> Rafik: Est ce que tu peux nous dire quand Mark va arriver exactement, qui va l’accueillir et quelles sont les dernières news avec le CLL (Mlle Tlili) et le ministère ?
<Rafik> si je viens ce soir c'est bien pour une raison
<Neo31> welcome back, anytime Rafik
<Rafik> dernière news : il arrive mardi, je n'ai pas l'heure
<Neo31> chwaya suspence ^^
<Rafik> 3 ou 4 personnes max pourront l'accueillir
<Rafik> on va voir quand est ce qu'il y aura une rencontre
<RachedTN> Rafik: je serai le cinquème et peut être qu'il y'aura de l'audience aussi :p
<sabri> la rencontre avec ubuntu-tn cé le mercredi
<Rafik> Ok
<sabri> mardi c'est pour l'acceuil
<sabri> cé pour ça qu'on a besoin des personnes approuvé ;)
<sabri> tel que zied
<sabri> nizarus
 * RachedTN is super-extra confirmé :)
<Rafik> sabri, tout utilisateur/contribiteur d'ubuntu est le bienvenu
<Rafik> je vois toute une communauté de LL qui utilise ubuntu mais très peu qui appartiennent à ubuntu-tn
<Rafik> c'est pour ça que je m'inquiète
<Rafik> il faut essayer d'avoir un max de personnes mercredi
<Rafik> essayer motiver tous les membres
<nizarus> Rafik, essaye de nous faire passer l'information sur l'horaire exacte de son arrivée (quand tu l'aura) pour voir qui peut être présent pour l'acueillir
<Neo31> Rafik, wa9tech la rencontre vec ubuntu-tn mercredi ?
<Rafik> Neo31, nizarus, demain nous aurons plus de détails
<Neo31> je passe un exam le matin, sinon l'aprem y aura une pssibilite que je vien (idha na5lat 3al rencontre)
<Neo31> ok, Rafik stp essaye de te rassurer de l'heure et merci d'avance :)
 * RachedTN Bonne nuit à Touuuuuuuus :)
<sabri> ok, moi aussi j'essayerais avec chemess
<sabri> :p
<Rafik> comme convenu avec sabri, je lui enverrai un mail lui et zied
<sabri> j'ais assez de pouvoir pour passer a la ministere
<sabri> hh
<Rafik> ils transmetteront
<Neo31> ok Rafik
<nizarus> ok Rafik
<Rafik> rassemblez les troupes, faites honneur à Ubuntu :-)
<Rafik> bonne soirée
<sabri> oui, rassurez vous dés que j'aurais l'information je la diffuserais sur la ML
<sabri> bn nuit a tous
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-05
<Nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم
<kimo> ya hmed
<kimo> salémo 3alaykom
<Nour_al_imen> وعليكم السلام
<Nour_al_imen> Vous êtes Mr Karim Ezzine ?
<Nour_al_imen> ping kimo
<kimo> ui ui
<kimo> salem
<Nour_al_imen> وعليكم السلام
<Nour_al_imen> Alors, est ce que vous savez en quoi consiste l'atelier virtu..
<Nour_al_imen> Vous avez assisté à de tel ateliers avant ?
<ines> slt
<kimo> nn mais na3ref na3ref na3mél virtu qlq soit bil VB ou Vmware
<kimo> Sous windows ou linux
<kimo> pa pb
<kimo> salem ines
<Nour_al_imen> D'accord, en fait moi je ne connais pas le contenu de cet Atelier
<Nour_al_imen> Mais j'estime que si vous maîtrisez mieux
<Nour_al_imen> l'install party
<Nour_al_imen> alors ça sera mieux que vous le faites
<kimo> ok ça marche
<kimo> Install party
<Nour_al_imen> طيب أنت تقيم في تونس؟
<Nour_al_imen> العاصمة
<kimo> uii fil omran sub
<Nour_al_imen> و تعرف أين الجامعة الحرة التونسية؟
<Nour_al_imen> شارع خير الدين باشا
<Nour_al_imen> تثبّت من البيانات التي كتبتها في شأنك في الحدث
<Nour_al_imen> و قل لي فيما هناك شيء تريدني أن أضيفه
<Nour_al_imen> إيناس أنت أيضا
<Nour_al_imen> Ping ines
<kimo> لا أعرف الجامعة الحرة لاكن أعرف خيؤ الدين باشا
<ines> pong
<ines> ui
<ines> éna na3rafha fi 5ayr eddin bécha
<ines> lwa9t 8.30 tabda nn?
<Nour_al_imen> طيب هي قريبة للبنك الليبي
<ines> yelezzem nabdew 8h ghadi normalement n'est ce pas?
<kimo> mouch mouchkel twa nlawéj b google maps
<Nour_al_imen> oui ines
<Nour_al_imen> Ok parfait alors
<Nour_al_imen> Est ce qlqn de vous deux sait utiliser Gimp
<Nour_al_imen> ping kimo
<Nour_al_imen> ping ines
<ines> nn :(
<Nour_al_imen> photoshop ?
<ines> je suis pas bonne en multimédia
<kimo> moi aussi
<kimo> :(
<Nour_al_imen> Ok
<kimo> j'ai un ami twa nkalmo
<kimo> y3aweni si tu veut
<kimo> behi fi chay hetha
<kimo> ça marche
<kimo> !!!!
<kimo> ping Nour_al_imen
<Nour_al_imen> En quoi ?
<Nour_al_imen> ping kimo
<kimo> yefhem fi design
<Nour_al_imen> Oui si tu veux mais dis lui de faire qlqch comme celui de Gabes
<Nour_al_imen> tte de suite ?
<Nour_al_imen> il est dispo là ?
<kimo> deconnecter taw howa mais twa nkalmo inti ab3éthli chnoi t7eb fihom les affiche bech kén 3tani l'ok na3tih yabdaa el 5dema
<Nour_al_imen> Regarde l'affiche de Gabes et fais une qui lui ressemble
<Nour_al_imen> l'image ne dit pas avoir des droits d'auteur
<Nour_al_imen> يعني حقوق نشر محفوظة
<Nour_al_imen> Tu peux trouver les images sur ce lien
<Nour_al_imen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork
<Nour_al_imen> ping kimo
<kimo> uii ui
<kimo> ping
<kimo> ping
<kimo> ahhh okiii
<Nour_al_imen> ce soir ?
<kimo> att 7ata nkalmo  max elila na3tik rep :)
<Nour_al_imen> ok
<Nour_al_imen> j'en ai besoin pr demain matin
<Nour_al_imen> fais ton max stp
<Nour_al_imen> merci
<kimo> ping
<nizarus> pong
<Nour_al_imen> Bonsoir Mr Nizar
<Nour_al_imen> ping nizarus
<nizarus> pong Nour_al_imen
<nizarus> bonsoir :)
<Nour_al_imen> Vous allez bien ?
<nizarus> hamdoullah merci :) et toi ça va j'espère :)
<Nour_al_imen> الحمد لله
<Nour_al_imen> Je suis un peu sous pression et j'ignore bcp de détails puisq c la 1 ère fois q j'organise un event
<Nour_al_imen> et puis je trouve alors là personne pr me guider
<nizarus> effectivement le salon et toujours presque vide :/
<Nour_al_imen> pas seulement le salon
<Nour_al_imen> Mm sur la ML, j'ai l'impression de revivre le scénario de Flen
<Nour_al_imen> Bref, là je ne trouve personne pour me préparer l'affiche
<Nour_al_imen> dc apparemment je suis coincée à la faire tte seule
<Nour_al_imen> pr demain in cha Allah
<nizarus> tu peux trouver des affiches génériques ici : http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/fr
<nizarus> nous avons déjà utilisé des affiches de chez eux
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<Nour_al_imen> slt
<Nour_al_imen> Merci ok je vais les voir
<nizarus> ahla sarhan
<Nour_al_imen> sarhan,  t'aurais qlq minutes pour me préparer une affiche stp ?
<sarhan> non désolé
<sarhan> je suis entrain de réviser un examin pour demain
<Nour_al_imen> ah ok Bon courage alors
<sarhan> merci :)
<nizarus> tu fais quoi ici alors sarhan ?
<nizarus> barra raja3 droussek :)
<sarhan> x)
<Nour_al_imen> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong Nour_al_imen, salam
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<Nour_al_imen> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
<Nour_al_imen> Enfin
<nizarus> ahla elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ahla nizarus.. ça va !!
<elacheche_anis> Nour_al_imen, y a quelque chose urgente?
<nizarus> yep, hmd and u ?
<Nour_al_imen> elacheche_anis, j'ai besoin de qlqn pr me préparer l'affiche, moi je suis pas vraiment Design
<kimo> ping
<elacheche_anis> hmd nizarus, gatiss fil les projets 9rib nogro9 XD
<Nour_al_imen> Oui et puis kimo voulait faire une séance de virtu et il ne savait pas son contenu
<elacheche_anis> Nour_al_imen, l'event c'est pour ce week-end!! n'est ce pas?
<Nour_al_imen> oui
<nizarus> Nour_al_imen, pour la virtualisation, notre expert sera avec vous : MaWaLe
<elacheche_anis> à propos de la virtualisation, normalement si MaWale sera présent c'est lui qui doit la faire.. car c'est son présentation.. n'est ce pas nizarus!!
<Nour_al_imen> il a dit qu'il ne pouvait pas la faire
<Nour_al_imen> Je ne sais plus rien moi, tout le monde tarde à me répondre et je me trouve vraiment mal devant mes obligations dvt le directeur franchement
<elacheche_anis> je vais lancer un appel pour un designer sur la ML.. t'es sûr que c'est le programme final?? je m'excuse pour les retards, ce sont les dérniers semaine de l'année et j'ai bouceaups des projets et des examens TPs..
<Nour_al_imen> ça fait rien rabbi m3ak
<Nour_al_imen> no attends
<Nour_al_imen> il y a Mr Ezzine qui voulait faire de la virtu
<Nour_al_imen> c quoi en fait cet atelier ?
<Nour_al_imen> installation de Ubuntu sur Vbox?
<Nour_al_imen> c ça ?
<elacheche_anis> un atelier VBox
<Nour_al_imen> ah ok
<Nour_al_imen> ping kimo
<elacheche_anis> oui.. installation + utilisation
<Nour_al_imen> tu peux lui exlpliquer
<Nour_al_imen> ou bien lui donner un tuto ?
<Nour_al_imen> pour Karim Ezzine?
<Nour_al_imen> il est là
<kimo> bil Virtual box sous windows  ne ce pas !!!
<SalahGo> un atelier Ubuntu sur Vbox?
<elacheche_anis> ping kimo
<kimo> ui
<elacheche_anis> kimo, are kidding me!! :o
<elacheche_anis> éch mé da5al WinBug XD
<kimo> hhhh
<elacheche_anis> VBox sous Ubuntu
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, c'est à MaWaLe de voir ce qu'il veut présenter
<SalahGo> vous allez tester la 12.04 alpha 1 sur vbox?
<nizarus> mais pour l'atelier c'est l'installation de Vbox dans ubuntu
<SalahGo> ah, j'ai oublié, Bonsoir tout le monde! :D
<kimo> ahh okii
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir SalahGo, non c'est un event à Tunis.. ok nizarus
<kimo> installer ubnutu dans virtual box sous ubuntu
<kimo> !!!
<SalahGo> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-x.x?
<SalahGo> On a fait un atelier Kinect lors de la Global Jam, faites un Atelier Wiimote... :p
<SalahGo> (vive le kernel 3.0!) :D
<kimo> déja 3andi  64 bits w 32 bits
<SalahGo> tiens, tlm dit qu'on peut pas jour sous Ubuntu, montrez-leur qu'il peut tourner les jeux de la Wii parfaitement, avec la wiimote en prime :p
<elacheche_anis> kimo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Presentations?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=virtualization.pdf
<elacheche_anis> kimo, c'est quoi le concept de virtualisation, en prenant VBox comme example car il existe une version libre et une autre PUEL, ladifférence entre les deux.. après LES méthodes de l'installer sous Ubuntu et comment l'utiliser
<SalahGo> Question: j'ai été vraiment absorbé par mes études, j'ai raté combien d'event après la Gloval Jam?
<Nour_al_imen> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> SalahGo, seulement SFD et ENIG :(
<SalahGo> ENIG? Z'avez fait un event à l'ENIG? oO *déphasé*...
<SalahGo> un lien pour un PV? des photos?
<SalahGo> GG pour le déplacement au fait!
<elacheche_anis> SalahGo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Events
<SalahGo> le wiki est vivant!!! oO
<elacheche_anis> bien sur SalahGo
<SalahGo> Bah, il ne l'était pas qlq mois avant... Sérieux, GJ! ^^
<elacheche_anis> a3mal dora w chouf inti ;)
<SalahGo> heni shouf, vraiment chapeau!
<SalahGo> Au fait, une idée si je peux utiliser le pilote Wiimote du xbmc en dehors du Xbmc?
<SalahGo> parce que je veux pas en compiler un autre...
<elacheche_anis> SalahGo, tu parle de quoi?!
<SalahGo> Bah, avec le kernel 3.0 (que la plupart des personnes croient inutil), il nous permet d'utiliser une wiimote
<SalahGo> xbmc, qui est une sorte de media center
<SalahGo> a un pilote quasi-prêt pour utiliser la wiimote
<SalahGo> mais bizarrement, seulement pour xbmc
<SalahGo> pour dolphin (emulateur wii) ou tout autre app utilisant la wii, c'est... impossible
<SalahGo> et puis il me faut des bougies... xD
<elacheche_anis> SalahGo, no idea XD
<SalahGo> en tout cas, essaie dolphin si tu as le temps (et un jeu wii), il est marche très bien!
<SalahGo> -est -.-
<kimo> ping anis
<elacheche_anis> pong kimo
<kimo> esmaa3 el presentation bi data show
<kimo> just nwarihom kifeh yinstalliw el ubuntu 3al VB
<kimo> ctt
<kimo> !!!!
<kimo> ping anis
<elacheche_anis> kimo,
<kimo> uii
<elacheche_anis> Si ça sera une présentation, ta3mal présentation w ta7ki chnouwa VBox.. Si c'est un artelier ta3mal présentation w ba2déch ta3mal l'installation mté3 VBox 3al ubuntu w twaréhom kiféch yi5idmou 3lih w les astuces mté3ou.. VBox doit être installé SOUS UBUNTU pas winbug
<kimo> okiiii just milowéél une petit presentation 3al VBox w chwaya 3al virtualisation
<kimo> ping
<elacheche_anis> kimo, nous avons déjà une présentation, tu peut l'utiliser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Presentations
<elacheche_anis> kimo, c'est toi illi 9otli contact moi 3al FB!!
<kimo> uii fi beli bech nesehlék
<kimo> ctt
<elacheche_anis> oki mriguil.. a3mal talla 3al présentation de la virtualisation
<kimo> uii rit'ha mais fi pdf
<kimo> el version mta3 ubuntu
<kimo> 9dima je crois 8.04
<kimo> w 7ata el VB
<elacheche_anis> oui c'est ça.. kimo rahi event UBUNTU.. Winbug mé yilizmpuch ydour ;)
<kimo> hhhh
<kimo> 7lowa Winbug
<elacheche_anis> mouch mochkil tnajjam ta3mlilha update kénik mich ta3mal présentation bark.. sinon kénik mich ta3mal atelier, tnajjam it5alléha ikék w ti5dim diract bil les version ijdod mté3 VBox fil ateleir
<kimo> ey ena atelier
<kimo> just presentation melowel
<kimo> yeziii
<elacheche_anis> us you like.. you're the boss.. béhi à propos la page wiki
<kimo> twa nasna3 jawii t'inquett
<kimo> houma en+ mech Université mta3 info
<elacheche_anis> lézmik ta3mal inscrit 3al LP w ba3déch tconnecti 3al wiki bil OpenID mté3ik, zid a9ra: http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/04/comment-rejoindre-la-communaute-ubuntu-tunisie
<kimo> lezem na7ki b logha yefehmoha
<kimo> ne ce pas !!
<elacheche_anis> oui biensur
<Nour_al_imen> Alors envoyez moi ce soir dernière décision ( install party ou virtu ?)
<Nour_al_imen> ping kimo
<elacheche_anis> Nour_al_imen,
<elacheche_anis> Une Install Party est OBLIGATOIRE!!!!
<Nour_al_imen> nous avons que 3 personnes
<Nour_al_imen> je demande à ines ?
<kimo> kén haka on implement install party bil virtualisation
<Nour_al_imen> de s'en occuper en plus de sa conf?
<elacheche_anis> y on a un autre problème.. il faut que l'ULT grave des CD ubuntu... nous n'avons pas encore recevoir le LoCo Pack de la nouvelle version
<kimo> eli y7eb ysob sur pc
<elacheche_anis> kimo,
<kimo> sinon
<kimo> bil Virtual
<elacheche_anis> non.. il faut une install partie en duel boot
<Nour_al_imen> on peut lui envoyer après et leur lui demander de le faire pas de pb
<Nour_al_imen> à la place de la virt ?
<Nour_al_imen> je reviens
<kimo> ahh oki
<kimo> alors je crois ylzem install Party
<kimo> je peut le faire
<kimo> sans pb
<elacheche_anis> aya inji m3ékom ;) :D
<kimo> mra7béé
<kimo> :)
<Nour_al_imen> re
<Nour_al_imen> ping kimo
<Nour_al_imen> Tu peux faire les 2 ?
<kimo> uiii mais avec petite presentation
<Nour_al_imen> comment ?
<ines> re slt
<Nour_al_imen> re
<Nour_al_imen> donc tu fais install et virt ?
<kimo> no9sed just presentation sghira w mba3éd net3ada lil pratique
<Nour_al_imen> oui atelier
<Nour_al_imen> c ça
<Nour_al_imen> ping elacheche_anis  donne lui le lien de la present install party stp
<kimo> behiii nwarihom sur pc mte3i ou ndoor 3lihom bil wé7éd
<kimo> !!!
<kimo> ping ALL
<kimo> mais je préfer install
<kimo> party
<elacheche_anis> kimo, toutes les présentation son dispo ici: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Presentations
<kimo> je n'est pa expert fil Frensh
<elacheche_anis> kimo, y a pas une présentation installa party.. tu doit faire ça toi mêm ou tu peut installer une VM sous ubuntu et installa ubuntu en live sur cette VM
<elacheche_anis> kimo, ATTENTION rod bélik lors du partitionnement!! famma des cas très délécat.. surtout avec les HP + WinBug original
<kimo> chnoi ysiiir
<kimo> inti 9olt dual boot
<elacheche_anis> kimo, ta3raf table de partitionement 9adéch ynajjam ykoun féha min partition parincipal + etendu??
<kimo> fi beli max 4 principal welbe9i etendu
<elacheche_anis> oui 4 principal.. mais kén mich tfout 4.. la 4éme hya twalli étendu w thiz jusqu'à 36 partiotns.. famma des PC mich tal9a féhom pardéfaut 4 partitionsp rincipales.. alors mich titlaz innik tfasa5 wa7da w trodha etendu
<kimo> ahhh okii
<kimo> j'ai compris
<Nour_al_imen> alors tu prèfère virt ou install Mr karim ?
<kimo> install
<Nour_al_imen> prèfères
<kimo> c'est mieux
<kimo> ping ALL
<elacheche_anis> pong kimo
<kimo> uii
<elacheche_anis> hay ashams welcome dude :D
<elacheche_anis> how is egypt!! :)
<ashams> elacheche_anis, Thanks man :D
<ashams> Egypt fine
<ashams> Thanks for asking :)
<ashams> Elections finished in Tunis?
<Nour_al_imen> منذ أكثر من شهر
<ashams> الحمدد لله
<ashams> نحن مازلنا في أولها
<ashams> ادعو لنا تمر بسلام :)
<Nour_al_imen> يسّر الله لمصر كلّ خير
<Nour_al_imen> آمين
<Nour_al_imen> خير إن شاء الله
<ashams> اللهم آمين :)
<elacheche_anis> inchallah ashams
<ashams> :D
<Nour_al_imen> أستاذن السلام عليكم
<elacheche_anis> I need to go roght now.. salam @ * see you later ashams
<elacheche_anis> right*
<ashams> elacheche_anis, have a good night :)
<ashams> Salam
<kimo> hi ashams
<kimo> ines
<kimo> welcome
<kimo> :D
<ashams> kimo, Hi :)
<kimo> how r u ?
<ashams> Fine
<ashams> How r you doing?
<kimo> great :)
<kimo> so what's ur ocupation !!
<kimo> u r e student !!!
<ashams> no
<ashams> just finished that
<ashams> I have a bachelor now
<ashams> but so far no work
<ashams> I'm prebaring to go abroad
<kimo> aha
<ashams> wages in Egypt is not very good, as you may know :)
<kimo> yup yup
<kimo> i know
<kimo> d'ont worry it will be fine
<ines> hey all
<ines> so karim wht did i miss?
<ines> missed*
<kimo> yup very much
<kimo> :p
<ines> qu'est ce que j'ai raté?
<kimo> nothing impotant
<kimo> just tfahemna bech nched
<kimo> install party
<kimo> w fahemni
<kimo> anis
<kimo> chnoi bech na3mél
<ines> ood
<ines> good
<kimo> bech t3awnini
<kimo> 3ad inti
<kimo> !!!
<kimo> wela léé
<ines> try to re install the last version of ubuntu several time and in different ways under VB
<ines> yes me and mawale normalement
<kimo> 12.04 LTS
<kimo> hethi el version
<ines> no!
<kimo> ou
<kimo> 11.10
<kimo> !!!
<ines> ui exact
<kimo> bien
<kimo> hethi déja 3andi
<kimo> hay
<kimo> louch mbadla fil wiki
<kimo> mazelt virtu
<ines> c pa grave mezel bekri
<kimo> ye5i chbihom
<kimo> zl connecteé
<kimo> yedéhom toja3 fihom
<kimo> mayakouch
<kimo> just ziina
<ines> koi?
<ines> ah ybétou lenna
<kimo> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<kimo> mdr
<kimo> bard 3léhom
<ines> kima 9otlek 7acilou
<kimo> ymichwéch yomordho
<ines> essaie de l'instaler plusiurs fois w jareb des cas différent
<ines> wa9ra documentation
<ines> bech kén yes2lek 7ad tal9a matjéweb
<ines> éna je doit kitter
<kimo> ey ena zeda
<ines> good night all
<kimo> bech nemchi nor9éd
<kimo> a 2m1 nchala
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-06
<MaWaLe> bonsoir à tous
<Fanen> bsr
<Fanen> svp je veut des outils pour faire un audit de sécurité informatique pour une société dans le cadre d'un mini projet
<MaWaLe> salut Fanen
<MaWaLe> tu as plusieurs outils
<MaWaLe> ça dépend ce que tu veux auditer exactement et ce que tu attends comme output de ces outils
<MaWaLe> par exemple l'un des outils de référence dans le domaine du monitoring et qui sert entre autres pour auditer est NAGIOS
<MaWaLe> et il est très riche en rapport en sortie
<MaWaLe> donc il faut d'abord bien définir le "scope" de ton audit et ensuite tu cherches les outils adéquat
<Fanen> bon  en premier lieu je veut faire l'inventaire du parck si c'est possible d'une manière logiciel puis l'archi reseau  puis  détecter s'il ya des failles , des vulnérabilités
<MaWaLe> sinon tu peux prendre contact avec zaafouri et il saura très bien t'orienter aussi
<MaWaLe> inventaire => OCS Inventory et GLPI
<MaWaLe> OCS Inventory et/ou GLPI fournissent un inventaire complet de ton réseau, son architecture, les équipements actifs et il peut même faire l'inventaire des logiciels installés par poste
<MaWaLe> ils sont très riches en rapports
<MaWaLe> ils permettent de gérer des alertes pour du matériels défectueux à condition que ce matériel supporte le protocole SNMP
<MaWaLe> fanen : c'est bon?
<Fanen> bien reçu  merci
<MaWaLe> de rien
<MaWaLe> heureux de revoir une lueur d'espor renaitre pour le chan ;)
<MaWaLe> s/d'espor/d'espoire
<Fanen> j'espère que ça continu
<MaWaLe> s/espoire/espoir :p :p :p
<MaWaLe> Fanen:  espérons retrouver le bon vieux temps ;)
<MaWaLe> salam nizarus
<MaWaLe> ça fait plaisir de te retrouver :)
<nizarus> ahla MaWaLe
<nizarus> le plaisir est partagé ;)
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  sans jeu de mots ;) je suis très content
<MaWaLe> ça fait longtemps et nos bonnes vieilles discussions me manquent énormément
<kimo> salemo 3alaykom
<MaWaLe> salam kimo
<kimo> cv ?
<MaWaLe> Lahiani == chourouk????
<Lahiani> houwa éna !
<MaWaLe> pas possible :) un revenant
<MaWaLe> ce soir c'est un évènement à ne pas oublier : le retour du fils prodigue
<MaWaLe> hi NACHO :)
<Fanen> :D
<MaWaLe> Fanen:  tu te rappelles le fameux NACHO ?
<MaWaLe> il est de retour
<MaWaLe> Lahiani:  tu es toujours au maroc???
<Fanen> hummm wé
<MaWaLe> salam Nour_al_imen
<Nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<Nour_al_imen> وعليكم السلام
<MaWaLe> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
<Lahiani> re
<MaWaLe> re Lahiani
<MaWaLe> Lahiani:  toujours fil ghorba ;)
<Lahiani> c'est dur pour moi de me connecter
<kimo> w 3alykom aslém
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  on peut commencer à discuter stp
<Nour_al_imen> Alors nous commençons donc ?
<Nour_al_imen> oui biensur
<Lahiani> je suis via connexion GPRS mais alors là trop instable !
<Nour_al_imen> ALors les pts à traiter sont :
<kimo> ok
<Nour_al_imen> le planning, les CD, ...
<Nour_al_imen> la répartition des tâches
<Nour_al_imen> c tt ?
<Nour_al_imen> començons par le planning
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  l'éventuelle liste des présents
<kimo> ok
<Nour_al_imen> c vous, Karim ezzine, Inas bahram
<Nour_al_imen> Une petite liste à vari dire
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  ça pourra m'aider de savoir l'éventuelle présence du cadre enseignant (que je connais)
<Nour_al_imen> nomme ceux que vous connaissez ?
<Nour_al_imen> nommez*
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  d'abord nous sommes en famille donc on se tutoie
<MaWaLe> sinon je préfère que tu me nommes ceux qui pourraient être présents
<Nour_al_imen> Je dois insister sur ce fait, Mr Mehdi croit encore que c juste pr les informaticiens
<Nour_al_imen> ok
<Nour_al_imen> je ne sais pas
<MaWaLe> sinon je connais Dr Lassad Mejri
<MaWaLe> Dr Talel Zid
<Nour_al_imen> tu sais ya hassra
<Nour_al_imen> tu n'es pas au courant qu'il y avait de gr changements?
<Nour_al_imen> Il se peut qu'ils ne soient plus la bas
<MaWaLe> un certain Abbes (qui enseigne d'habitude le c#) ;)
<Nour_al_imen> oui
<Nour_al_imen> il est tjrs la bas
<Nour_al_imen> en tt cas l'année dernière oui
<MaWaLe> je crois que Dr Mejri aussi y est
<Nour_al_imen> pt être, je les connais pas
<MaWaLe> Dr Mejri était un chef de département à ma connaissance
<Nour_al_imen> dc je n'ai aucune idée, je sais que il y eu bcp de changements
<Nour_al_imen> non c mme Sammoud chef dprt info
<Nour_al_imen> depuis 2008
<MaWaLe> depuis le départ de Prof. Moncef Bouzidi ;)
<Nour_al_imen> ouiiiiiiiiiii
<Nour_al_imen> voilà t au courant alors
<MaWaLe> yes :)
<Nour_al_imen> bref laissons tomber, l'important c d'insister sur Mr Mehdi d'inviter les profs
<MaWaLe> alors tu as une idée de ceux qui seront présents?
<MaWaLe> sinon les profs devront passer le mot que la journée et leur participation aura un impact sur leur note
<Nour_al_imen> Non, je dois insister pr qu'ils viennent déjà
<MaWaLe> et surtout leur interactivité durant la journée ;)
<Nour_al_imen> et dc je dois envoyer au dir demain matin
<Nour_al_imen> c pas simple, puisque on est en retard
<Nour_al_imen> c ça notre pb
<Nour_al_imen> nous allons faire de notre mieux après on aura pt être d'autres chance
<MaWaLe> inchallah
<Nour_al_imen> dc déjà t dac avec la conf
<MaWaLe> sinon pour la logistique?
<Nour_al_imen> sur ubuntu tn
<Nour_al_imen> attends on discute le prgrm
<Nour_al_imen> puis la logistique
<MaWaLe> okay
<Nour_al_imen> tu connais Makram le technicien ?
<Nour_al_imen> Il peut s'occuper de ça je crois
<Nour_al_imen> donc je demanderais au dir
<Nour_al_imen> alors la conf
<Nour_al_imen> ok ?
<MaWaLe> Ubuntu-tn ne nécessite pas une présentation en soi mais j'en parlerai au cours de la table ronde mais surtout je préfère commencer par présenter la communauté avant de débuter la journée
<MaWaLe> le mot d'ouverture du président de l'ULT
<MaWaLe> ensuite la présentation du programme
<Nour_al_imen> je voulais leur donner de la matière, au cas où les profs ne viennent pas en plus c important de faire connaître notre commu
<MaWaLe> ensuite la pésentation de la communauté
<Nour_al_imen> ok
<Nour_al_imen> Donc tu veux un débat direct ?
<MaWaLe> si on leur donne le tout il ne reviendront plus vers nous
<MaWaLe> je préfère les inviter à télécharger les présentations sur notre page WiKi
<Nour_al_imen> car s'il n'y a que des débutants, il n'inter agiront pas directement
<Nour_al_imen> ah ok bien
<Nour_al_imen> donc 8h30
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  j'insiste que ça sera un pannel en table ronde
<MaWaLe> le débat viendra automatiquement
<Nour_al_imen> ça sera Table ronde
<Nour_al_imen> Amphi bat 3
<Nour_al_imen> t'as besoin data show
<Nour_al_imen> seulement
<Nour_al_imen> c ça ?
<MaWaLe> parce que je préfère passer la conf sur la virtualisation qui aura un succès auprès du cadre enseignant, le cadre technique mais surtout les étudiants
<MaWaLe> il faut toujours réserver un datashow et une cnx WiFi
<Nour_al_imen> Il n'y pas de connexion ds le batiment de la grande amphi
<MaWaLe> sinon moi je peux animer la table ronde, la conf de virtualisation et assurer l'install party
<Nour_al_imen> Bien
<Nour_al_imen> pour la table ronde on peur la faire sans connexion et donc ds l'amphi
<Nour_al_imen> combien de mns ?
<Nour_al_imen> 2h ?
<MaWaLe> on peut demander une borne wifi qui sera relié au réseau sinon un switch et nous pourrons même amener nos cables Rx ;)
<MaWaLe> la table ronde : disons que ça sera 45'
<MaWaLe> la virtualisation 45'
<MaWaLe> l'install party 90'
<Nour_al_imen> jette un coup d'oeil sur mon planning
<MaWaLe> tps install party = fct(débit internet) ;)
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  a link
<kimo> je fait l'install party alors !!
<MaWaLe> kimo:  on la fait ensemble si tu veux
<MaWaLe> sinon on a prit l'habitude de diviser les présents en deux groupes
<MaWaLe> ceux qui feront un dual boot
<kimo> oui ça fait plaisir
<Nour_al_imen> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/TunisianTeam/EventULT11.12
<MaWaLe> et ceux qui choisiront l'installation en Ubuntu avec Virtu
<MaWaLe> alisation
<kimo> et qui fait la virtualisation
<kimo> !!
<MaWaLe> la première présentation : Présentation de la communauté Ubuntu et la LoCo Ubuntu-tn
<MaWaLe> kimo:  si tu veux moi je fais la conf et toi tu peux assurer un atelier ;)
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  la présentation prendra 15'
<Nour_al_imen> done
<MaWaLe>  Présentation de la communauté Ubuntu et la LoCo Ubuntu-tn : 15'
<kimo> je doit importer tous les versions de virtualBox
<kimo> ne ce pas !!!
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  la table ronde "Open Source : une mode ou un choix stratégique ?"
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  le titre est plus attractif ainsi ;)
<MaWaLe> kimo:  pourquoi?
<MaWaLe> kimo:  ton atelier en réalité c'est une session de démo durant laquelle tu fais de ton max pour expliquer le max de cas de figures
<kimo> >MaWaLe explique Stp ...
<kimo> qu'est ce que je doit préparer
<MaWaLe> kimo:  tu prépares une machine virtuelle sur ta bécane et tu essaies de montrer aux présents toutes les possibilités offertes par cette virtualisation en montrant des cas pratiques
<MaWaLe> ensuite tu réponds au maximum de questions possibles
<kimo> j'ai compris bien
<MaWaLe> kimo:  si tu as besoin de n'importe quelle aide tu peux m'envoyer un mail direct et je te répondrai
<DelphiWorld> Salut :)
<DelphiWorld> salut MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> sinon durant la conférence de Ines on pourra travailler un peu ton atelier ;)
<kimo> oki merciii
<MaWaLe> salut DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> MaWaLe: c'est quoi ines ? :)
<MaWaLe> ines braham
<MaWaLe> s/braham/bahram
<DelphiWorld> MaWaLe: ije le connais pas:)
<MaWaLe> DelphiWorld:  c'est plutôt "la" et non pas "le" :p
<DelphiWorld> :)
<kimo> salut DEelphi
<Nour_al_imen> ....
<Nour_al_imen> ping MaWaLe,
<MaWaLe> pong Nour_al_imen
<kimo> MaWale
<Nour_al_imen> apparemment je parlais tte seule
<Nour_al_imen> <Nour_al_imen> Re dsl b de cnx
<Nour_al_imen> <Nour_al_imen> Table ronde 45 mn
<Nour_al_imen> <Nour_al_imen> après
<Nour_al_imen> <Nour_al_imen> MaWaLe, Après la table ronde
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  tu étais offline
<MaWaLe>  Présentation de la communauté Ubuntu et la LoCo Ubuntu-tn : 15'
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  la table ronde "Open Source : une mode ou un choix stratégique ?"
<Nour_al_imen> comme tu veux
<Nour_al_imen> si ta table
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  le titre est plus attractif ainsi ;)
<Nour_al_imen> bien
<MaWaLe> durée 45'
<Nour_al_imen> je laisse débat
<Nour_al_imen> tu préfère table ?
<MaWaLe> install party avec virtualisation 90'
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  as you want
<Nour_al_imen> Ines va présenter les premiers pas
<Nour_al_imen> ubuntu
<MaWaLe> conférence virtualisation : 45'
<Nour_al_imen> on mets premiers pas
<Nour_al_imen> avt ou après
<Nour_al_imen> ?
<MaWaLe> avant ou après quoi?
<MaWaLe> 1- Mot d'ouverture du président
<MaWaLe> 2- Présentation la communauté et la LoCo
<MaWaLe> 3- Ubuntu, les premiers pas
<Nour_al_imen> 15mn ?le mot
<MaWaLe> 4- Virtualisation
<MaWaLe> ensuite on passe aux ateliers pour l'après midi
<MaWaLe> Install party
<MaWaLe> ensuite virtualisation
<MaWaLe> mot : 15'
<Nour_al_imen> à mon avis il faut pas que la journée soit longue
<Nour_al_imen> Elle peut se terminer à 14h disons
<Nour_al_imen> attends je rectifie
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  à 14h on n'aura pas assez de temps
<DelphiWorld> salut Nour_al_imen !
<MaWaLe> la journée est sensée se terminer à 17h
<Nour_al_imen> ok atttends j'écrs sur le wiki
<Nour_al_imen> puis on juge
<MaWaLe> fin des conférences vers 13h
<Nour_al_imen> salut
<MaWaLe> un pause déjeuner de 1h
<MaWaLe> ensuite 3h pour les ateliers
<MaWaLe> 2 pour l'install party
<MaWaLe> 45' virtualisation et cloture de journée 15'
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  tu ne figures pas dans la liste des participants de la page WiKi
<Nour_al_imen> oui
<Nour_al_imen> je sais
<Nour_al_imen> je suis seulement parrain de l'event
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  tu as discuté avec ULT les pauses café et le déjeuner des conférenciers?
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  tu ne seras pas présente????
<Nour_al_imen> Non, je ne crois pas, j'ai d'autres engagements
<Nour_al_imen> Mr Mehdi m'a dit qu'il n'y avait pas de pbs pour les rémunérations lorsque g parlé avec lui, puis je lui ai envoyé les règles de l'event
<Nour_al_imen> Et je vais le lui rappeler une autre fois
<Nour_al_imen> en envoyant les détails de l'event
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  attention c'est très dangereux de parler "rémunération"
<MaWaLe> nous ne recevons aucune rémunération
<Nour_al_imen> Oui biensur
<MaWaLe> mais on demande juste que la personne qui passe en bénévolat soit respectée
<Nour_al_imen> il n'y aura pas mais pr tt dire qu'il n'y avait de pb normalement pr la prise en charge
<MaWaLe> il faut que les termes soit clairs
<Nour_al_imen> si t'as des conseils, comment vous procèdez d'habitude tu me le dis puisque je suis nouvelle
<Nour_al_imen> oui je vais reprendre ça ds le mail de demain matin
<Nour_al_imen> in cha Allah
<MaWaLe> et il faut expliquer à mehdi (qui est très souple et que j'apprécie personnellement au passage) qu'il serait préférable que le président à savoir mehdi et son staff restreint soient avec nous pour le déjeuner pour profiter et en faire une petite discussion décontractée à propos des projets futurs
<MaWaLe> envoyer un planning clair
<MaWaLe> la journée
<MaWaLe> les horaires des pauses café (qui sont à la charge de l'ULT
<MaWaLe> normalement il y'en aura deux
<MaWaLe> une le matin et une l'après midi entre les deux ateliers
<MaWaLe> ensuite le déjeuner entre 13h et 14h30
<MaWaLe> l'attestation est livrée à la fin de l'event par le président aux conférenciers
<MaWaLe> le max de photos sont à prendre
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  d'autres questions
<Nour_al_imen> qui apporte l'appareile photos ?
<Nour_al_imen> oui pleins
<Nour_al_imen> va voir les évènements
<Nour_al_imen> ça peut être une matinée
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  une matinée sera insuffisante
<Nour_al_imen> sinon on commence à 9h
<MaWaLe> on devra sauter l'install party et l'atelier de virtualisation
<MaWaLe> oui le début est à 9h
<Nour_al_imen> jette un coup d'oeil
<DelphiWorld> MaWaLe: c'est une journé d'ubuntu  entunisy ?
<Nour_al_imen> oui
<Nour_al_imen> DelphiWorld,  c qui ?
<DelphiWorld> Nour_al_imen: moi c'est Tayeb Meftah en algérie
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: a qu'elle date svp ?
<DelphiWorld> oh Nour_al_imen :)
<DelphiWorld> pas nizarus :D
<Nour_al_imen> Ah d'accord bienvenu, je croyais te connaître.
<Nour_al_imen> Samedi
<DelphiWorld> Nour_al_imen: domage :(
<DelphiWorld> Nour_al_imen: j'espaire que je peux venir:)
<DelphiWorld> Nour_al_imen: qu'elle suget ?
<MaWaLe> DelphiWorld:  tu seras en tunisie?
<DelphiWorld> MaWaLe: j'espaire :)
<DelphiWorld> je vais demandé nizarus s'il peux m'aidé:)
<MaWaLe> DelphiWorld:  tu as besoin de quel type d'aide?
<Nour_al_imen> DelphiWorld,  va assister à notre event ?
<DelphiWorld> MaWaLe: ton que je suis un aveugle, je connais pas bien la tunisy :)
<DelphiWorld> Nour_al_imen: si j'ai un bon suget, pas de problem
<Nour_al_imen> In cha Allah
<DelphiWorld> Nour_al_imen: :)
<DelphiWorld> hey Nour_al_imen et MaWaLe
<DelphiWorld> qu'elle est le status de l'ipv6 en tunisy ?
<MaWaLe> DelphiWorld:  désolé d'insister et de manquer de tact : tu es "non-voyant"????
<nizarus> salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Salam nizarus :D
<DelphiWorld> oui MaWaLe je suis non voyan
<nizarus> désolé ma connexion n'est pas bonne se soir :/
<DelphiWorld> pas de problem nizarus :D
 * DelphiWorld push nizarus to algeria through the meditiranian sea :)
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, la journée dont parle MaWaLe et Nour_al_imen est une journée dans une istitution universitaire
<nizarus> elle ne représente pas un GRAND événement de notre communauté
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: domage
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu pourras passer???
<MaWaLe> et amener DelphiWorld avec toi
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: mais a qu'elle suget, et êsse qu'on peux venir ou on  vas besoin d'une invitation ?
<nizarus> MaWaLe, DelphiWorld est en algérie :)
<MaWaLe> ça sera un plaisir de te revoir et on aura un EXTRA photographe pour le prix d'un :p
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: oui, j'ai l'envi de venir
<MaWaLe> DelphiWorld:  nos events sont open à tout le monde
<DelphiWorld> :)
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, tu peux venir quand tu veux
<DelphiWorld> merci nizarus :)
<nizarus> mais il vaut mieux que ce soit un événement qui mérite le déplacement de l'algérie :)
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: voir mon email dans un PM:)
<nizarus> MaWaLe, il y aura la journée nationale des LL cette année ?
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: je vais venir même pour acheté des trucks:)
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  pas de nouvelles pour le moment
<MaWaLe> nighty night folks
<Nour_al_imen> DelphiWorld,  vous voulez savoir le statut de l'IPv6 ?
<DelphiWorld> Nour_al_imen: oui:)
<Nour_al_imen> En fait lorsque j'ai fait mon pfe à l'ATI
<Nour_al_imen> J'ai appris que c t normalement prévu pr 2011 la migration
<Nour_al_imen> Le double stuck
<Nour_al_imen> Sinon, pour le moment, le responsable m'a dit qu'il y a des canals spécialisés pr qlq particuliers
<Nour_al_imen> si ma mèmoire est bonne
<Nour_al_imen> je veux dire pr qlqs entreprises à ce que je me rappelle
<DelphiWorld> Nour_al_imen: je voi
<DelphiWorld> Nour_al_imen: ici il n'on pas fait oqu'un pa :(
<Nour_al_imen> à quoi bon ? Je ne vois rien qui urge
<Nour_al_imen> à l'Austaralie il ont déjà une pénurie de noms de domaines avril 2011
<Nour_al_imen> Mais chez nous et mm en Alger c pas urgent
<Nour_al_imen> enfin je crois que c pas urgent surtt que c couteux la migration pr les fournisseurs
<Nour_al_imen> pour l'ATI son infrastructure est prête
<DelphiWorld> Nour_al_imen: :)
<DelphiWorld> Nour_al_imen: mais l'IPV4 c'est old et vien de finir les pool d'address
<DelphiWorld> tu connais le pool 128.0.0.0/16
<DelphiWorld> il a été réservé
<DelphiWorld> mais iyaire la company RIP NCC a optenu se pool
<Nour_al_imen> Quand je vois la crise ds laquelle nage notre pays, je me dis qu'une année de retard ne fera pas de mal
<Nour_al_imen> je me trempe pt être
<DelphiWorld> ok Nour_al_imen, et la 3G? :D
<DelphiWorld> Nour_al_imen: on a même pas une Bonne connection2.5G ici :(
<Nour_al_imen>  Ici on a la 3G par 2 fournisseurs
<Nour_al_imen> Et apparemment très fiable
<Nour_al_imen> En algèrie il y a bcp de pb de connexion, il paraît que la connexion internet est un luxe
<DelphiWorld> Nour_al_imen: et même la 3G mobile? ou just la clé USB?
<DelphiWorld> Nour_al_imen: mais l'ADSL vien d'être stabilisé
<DelphiWorld> tu sais notre problem c'est le BGP qui est mal exploité
<Nour_al_imen> Je sais qu'il y a l'usb, j n sais pas pr la 3G mobile
<DelphiWorld> maintenan Algérie Télécom démarre a importé et a traité les route BGP
<DelphiWorld> mais par avent, il on utilisé que des default routes
<Nour_al_imen> Mais encore, je crois que le gouvernement n'accorde pas trop d'importance au problèmes de connexion
<Nour_al_imen> C'est vrai que c cher ? par rapport  à votre niveau de vie ?
<Nour_al_imen> Ici ça devient très abordable
<Nour_al_imen> et il y avait un projet de réduire encore plus les prix et d'augmenter le débit
<Nour_al_imen> On a les mobiles 3G http://www.orange.tn/offre-mobile/cid1106-d-ecouvrez-la-3g-en-exclusivit-e.html?rpid=261
<Nour_al_imen> Je ne suis pas à jour
<Nour_al_imen> Je pars
<Nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-07
<fakher> salut
<fakher> @crack3r salut
<crack3r> salut fakher
<fakher> sava ?
<crack3r> bien, et toi?
<fakher> mal !!!! tu te souviens l'autre fois le problème affichage gnome, bahh raj3et el faza j'ai désinstaller le pilote graphique, le problème est résolu, ya5i thoroli bech nraje3 n'installi el pilote pr voir si le problème est du carte graphique, on redémarrage du pc il la bloquer ya5i tlazzit nssakrou mel bouton physique
<fakher> ya5i kif 7alitou tiblouka sur tiret clignotant
<fakher> t'a pa une aidée comme résoudre le problème svp ?
<fakher> j'espère au moins que c'est pas un problème matériel
<fakher> el pc jdid :(
<crack3r> fakher, il t'affiche le menu grub au demarrage ou pas?
<fakher> lorsque je appuie sur f5 ou f4 wé
<crack3r> tu parle du bios?
<fakher> non GNU grub version 1.99-12ubuntu5
<crack3r> ok d'accord
<crack3r> donc c'un probleme de chargement du systeme
<fakher> aya behi
<fakher> que dois je faire svp ?
<crack3r> fakher, je ne suis pas utilisateur ubuntu, je n'ai pas grande idée
<crack3r> j'ai trouvé ca sinon https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen#Problem:__Recent_Change_Caused_Blank_Screen_.28Regression.29
<fakher> merci bcp je vais voir
<kimo> ping ines
<ines> bsr
<kimo> salem
<kimo> winék hal ghiba
<ines> un peu occupé
<kimo> ahh oki
<ines> je croit qu'on a une reunion avec mawale ce soir
<kimo> nn
<kimo> hier
<kimo> 9dim el mail atheka
<ines> ah j'ai pas fait attention
<kimo> pa grave
<kimo> ena bidi mab9itech na7ki barcha m3ahom
<ines> qu'est ce que j'ai raté?
<kimo> just tfahemena
<kimo> ma7ko chai 3lik
<ines> 3la chnouwa tféhemtou?
<kimo> just fahemni MaWaLe 3al lers tache mte3ii
<kimo> eli ena wéyéh bech na3émlo el virtualisation ama howa bech ya3mél el presentation
<ines> et pour l'install party?
<kimo> mba3ed net3awno fil install party
<kimo> 9alii ena wyééh taw net3awno
<kimo> w ines
<kimo> si elle veut
<ines> ok
<kimo> ya ines
<ines> ui
<kimo> il ya un petit ob
<kimo> :/
<kimo> pb
<ines> nchalah 5ir
<kimo> sma3et el fac elkol gwerra
<kimo> w ena mna3rech na7ki bil behi bil fr
<ines> fiha des africains
<kimo> aaa3
<ines> a7ki en anglais
<ines> lol
<kimo> hhh
<kimo> ey twa n5aléét atheka 7al'ha
<ines> deja mawale qui va faire la présentation donc c pa grave
<kimo> ey 9ali ena bech npresenti el Vbox avec tous ses options
<kimo> w installi 9odémhom
<kimo> ena cv mchiit elyouma lil club fahmohomli elkol
<kimo> ama lazemni n7adher e discours
<kimo> :)
<ines> ui
<kimo> ping ines
<ines> pong
<kimo> bech tji 2m1
<kimo> a3emli 3leya
<kimo> tala
<kimo> lezem nraak
<kimo> ena mil 11:30 nabda ghadi
<ines> peut etre
<kimo> ama kifeh bech ta3erfini :/
<kimo> ayjii isehli ken t7ebi 9ol'hom 3aytoli el karim min jme3ét freeways
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> salam wissem tu est la?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-08
<fakher> coucou
<kimo> ping Nour_al_imen
<kimo> ping Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> omg, channel s9aff w 9a3a !!!
<Neo31> salam nizarus imen_ :)
<imen_> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
<nizarus> salam @ tous :)
<Neo31> chfamma jdide ?
<kimo> ping Nour_al_imen
<imen_> نعم
<imen_> ping kimo
<kimo> pong
<kimo> salem
<kimo> ping imen_
<imen_> وعليكم السلام روحمة الله وب
<kimo> qui va faire la virtualisation !!
<DelphiWorld> Salam :)
<DelphiWorld> Neo31 !
<imen_> ping kimo
<imen_> C'est Mawale qui va la faire
<imen_> la conf
<imen_> Et vous allez faire ensemble l'install party
<Neo31> salut DelphiWorld
<Neo31> :)
<kimo> bien
<imen_> وعليكم السلام DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Salam imen_ :)
<Neo31> who's kimo :)
<DelphiWorld> haha imen_ je peux pas lir l'arab :)
<Neo31>  /whois kimo :)
<kimo> me
<Neo31> humm, ok
<kimo> because i don't sepeak frensh very well
<DelphiWorld> kimo: where are you from ?
<kimo> tunisia
<kimo> pin imen_
<kimo> u here !!
<DelphiWorld> kimo: and you don't speak frensh?
<DelphiWorld> that strange:P
<kimo> haha
<kimo> not goot
<kimo> :/
<kimo> its a big  problème
<kimo> form me
<slimTN> lu all
<Neo31> salut mouchawech
<kimo> hi
<Neo31> sava?
<kimo> hmdl
<kimo> ping imen_
<Neo31> good 4 u kimo :)
<Neo31> sava slimTN !? :)
<slimTN> Je survie ;)
<slimTN> é vs ?
<slimTN> chna7wél #ubuntu ?
<Neo31> idem
<Neo31> wallhi g plus le temps de suivre tt les details. ama hawka surviving I think :)
<Neo31> 7amdoulah :)
<Neo31> y a un event a l'ULT ce samedi inchalah si tu ve y aller :)
<DelphiWorld> sava Neo31 ?
<Neo31> 7amdoulah pas mal DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: :)
<Neo31> et toi ?
<slimTN> Neo31: sé ou sa ?
<Neo31> https://www.google.com/search?q=ULT+tunis&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<slimTN> b3ida 3liya :/
<Neo31> lool, c a tunis, vasy. d'autres events peuvent etre plus loins
<imen_> C'est Mawale qui va la faire
<slimTN> imen_: <3
<imen_> ping kimo
<slimTN> n7awel je feré mon max
<slimTN> ama el event fi 1002
<slimTN> wéna fi
<slimTN> 2036 :/
<kimo> pong imen_
<imen_> oui
<kimo> hani b3athtléék mail
<imen_> ok
<imen_> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-09
<fakher> hiii
<fakher> Does anyone know how to add an IRC account to Empathy?
<elacheche_anis> salam :)
<elacheche_anis> un instant j'ouvre empathy :)
<elacheche_anis> mais je recommande xChat pour utiliser irc ;)
<fakher> salam
<fakher> je veux tous les comptes en meme place et une intégration gnome 3
<fakher> ;)
<elacheche_anis> t'as déjà ajouté les autres comptes??!
<fakher> wé facebook, google talk, msn
<elacheche_anis> alors c'est la même chose pour irc ;)
<fakher> behi dans réseau chnowa nikteb ??
<Neo31> irc.freenode.net
<elacheche_anis> freenode
<elacheche_anis> irc.freenode.net c'est pour pidgin Neo31 ;)
<Neo31> c'est pour tt normalement
<Neo31> mm en telnet :p
<elacheche_anis> looool..  empathy a une liste avec des nom :p pas besoin d'écrire toute @ :p ;)
<fakher> bah j'arrive pas ni ac irc.freenode.net ni ac freenode
<fakher> la bulle vert clignote toujours
<elacheche_anis> bizarre
<fakher> j'ai vu sur internet, il faut besoin le paquet telepathy-idle installé pour utiliser IRC sur empathy
<fakher> vous par exemple tu es connecter avec ton navigateur ???
<Neo31> ok elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> non, j'utilise xChat
<Neo31> no idea abt empathy
<fakher> ok merci comme les mecs ;)
<elacheche_anis> fakher, avent xchat j'ai utiliser empathy et j'ai pas eu des problème de ce genre
<Iliana> salut tous le monde
<Iliana> j'ai besoin d'un petit coup de main
<Iliana> mon micro ne fonctionne pas
<Iliana> j'ai essayer avec plusieurs forum mais toujours rien
<Iliana> pouvez vous m'aider
<mohamed_sellami> salut
<MaWaLe> salam Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> salam MaWaLe
<Goldenscorp> ca va 5ouya
<Goldenscorp> ?
<Goldenscorp> bsr tlm bemawi crack3r kangoulya MaWaLe
<kangoulya> Bonsoir Goldenscorp \-)
<Goldenscorp> ca va kangoulya
<Goldenscorp> ?
<kangoulya> hamdoullah et toi ?
<Goldenscorp> bien merci :)
<Goldenscorp> quoi 2 9 ?
<kangoulya> pas mal de boulo entre le train train quotidien maison école nawaat école maison déjeuné école opengovtn école maison...
<kangoulya> https://twitter.com/#!/OpenTunisia/status/145169300972511232
<kangoulya> vivement demain pour casser le rytme :D
<kimo> salem 3laykom
<kimo> ping MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> re
<MaWaLe> pong kimo
<MaWaLe> hi Goldenscorp
<MaWaLe> ping kimo
<kimo> pong MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> kimo:  prêt pour demain ;)
<kimo> oui :)
<MaWaLe> kimo:  any questions?
<kimo> une petite probleme  c'est la premier fois pour moi
<kimo> ping MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> kimo:  j'ai plusieurs fenêtres ouvertes donc stp quand tu m'écris commences par mon nickname afin que j'en sois averti ;)
<MaWaLe> kimo:  sinon pour le reste, tu verras, ça ira tout seul ;)
<MaWaLe> kimo:  il faut que tu viennes tôt le matin
<MaWaLe> de préférence une heure avant le début
<kimo> okay
<MaWaLe> kimo:  tu vas assurer quelle type d'install party???
<kimo> dual boot
<MaWaLe> kimo:  lors de l'install party, la chose sur laquelle il faut le plus insister c'est la partie de partitionnement parce que lors de cette phase une mauvaise manipulation peut engendrer la perte des données de la personne
<ines> bsr
<MaWaLe> kimo:  donc lorsque tu animes ta session, insiste sur le fait que personne ne doit toucher sa machine quand tu parles et que chaque personne ne touche que sur la touche ou ne clique que sur le bouton que tu indiques et rien d'autre sinon tu n'es pas responsable du résultat
<kimo> j'ai compris bien la partionnement t'inquette
<MaWaLe> bonsoir ines
<MaWaLe> kimo:  il faut leur faire peur pour qu'ils ne gaffent pas
<MaWaLe> kimo:  sinon si jamais il y a un problème ils vont te faire endosser la responsabilité
<MaWaLe> kimo:  est ce que tu connais la notion des disques durs tatoués pour le leur expliquer????
<MaWaLe> ines == Ines Bahram???
<ines> ui
<MaWaLe> ines:  prête pour demain? :)
<MaWaLe> ping kimo
<ines> je prépare encore mon speech
<MaWaLe> ines:  tu as des questions?
<kimo> oui MaWaLe
<ines> ui
<MaWaLe> sinon ines il faut venir tôt le matin voir une heure avant le début de l'event
<MaWaLe> kimo:  est ce que tu connais la notion des disques durs tatoués pour le leur expliquer????
<ines> d'accord
<MaWaLe> kimo et ines est ce que vous êtes motorisés?
<ines> nn je prend le tut pour ma part
<MaWaLe> ines:  tu habites où?
<MaWaLe> kimo:  tu habites où?
<ines> cité la gazelle
<kimo> Intileka
<MaWaLe> ines:  le TUT te dépose où?
<MaWaLe> kimo:  tu viens comment?
<ines> 5ayr eddine bécha
<kimo> metro + taxi
<MaWaLe> ines:  okay, je croyais qu'il te dépose loin pour te proposer de te prendre en voiture
<MaWaLe> kimo:  le métro te dépose où?
<kimo> beb el khadhra
<MaWaLe> kimo:  continue jusqu'au passage là tu as la correspondance avec le métro N°2
<MaWaLe> c'est plus pratique : il te dépose à les jardins juste à côté de l'ULT
<kimo> génial
<MaWaLe> kimo & ines : on se donne RDV devant l'ULT à 7h45
<ines> d'accord
<kimo> enchalah
<MaWaLe> kimo & ines : nous nous échangeons nos N° de tél en PM
<Nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<ines> wa3aleykom assalém
<Nour_al_imen> Ping MaWaLe kimo
<MaWaLe> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
<Nour_al_imen> ping MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> pong Nour_al_imen
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  je suis avec kimo  et ines en PM pour répondre à leurs questions et pour finaliser les préparatifs :)
<kimo> wé je suis prét
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  kimo et ines sont extras et très motivés
<MaWaLe> je suis content d'êter avec eux demain :)
<ines> merci MaWaLe
<ines> nous aussi
<Nour_al_imen_> Re sorry pb conx
<MaWaLe> ines:  c'est une vérité et non un compliment
<Nour_al_imen_> je disais est ce qu'il y a encore qlqch à discuter ?
<MaWaLe> <Nour_al_imen> Ping MaWaLe kimo
<MaWaLe> <MaWaLe> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
<MaWaLe> <Nour_al_imen> ping MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> <MaWaLe> pong Nour_al_imen
<MaWaLe> <MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  je suis avec kimo  et ines en PM pour répondre à leurs questions et pour finaliser les préparatifs :)
<MaWaLe> <kimo> wé je suis prét
<MaWaLe> <MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  kimo et ines sont extras et très motivés
<MaWaLe> <MaWaLe> je suis content d'êter avec eux demain :)
<MaWaLe> <ines> merci MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> <ines> nous aussi
<MaWaLe> * Nour_al_imen_ (c4cb911e@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.203.145.30) a rejoint #ubuntu-tn
<MaWaLe> <Nour_al_imen_> Re sorry pb conx
<MaWaLe> <MaWaLe> ines:  c'est une vérité et non un compliment
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  lis l'historique et ensuite on continue ;)
<MaWaLe> hi sarhan
<Nour_al_imen_> Bien merci pr la redif
<sarhan> hi
<Nour_al_imen_> c fait
<sarhan> salem tout le monde
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  ça fait longtemps ;)
<Nour_al_imen_> wa alaykom assalem
<sarhan> MaWaLe: ti deye5 bel 9raya liouma barka kamelt
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen:  tu as eu un retour de la part de Mme Masmoudi???
<Nour_al_imen_> Oui
<Nour_al_imen_> j t transfèré la rép non?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  mabrouk : méla nja7t fil sixième :p
<Nour_al_imen_> Elle va venir donner un mot puis partir
<sarhan> ay ay :D
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_imen_:  nous n'avons pas eu de réponse pour la pause et tout
<sarhan> donc vous préparez l'event ult?
<MaWaLe> yup sarhan
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  you'll come???
<sarhan> c'est quand?
<MaWaLe> tomorrow
<sarhan> na9ra elsbe7 wel 3cheya hackerspace
<sarhan> ca sera à quelle heure?
<NOur> il m'a dit que c règlée pour la pause et tt
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  8h du matin :p
<sarhan> et c'est ou l'ult?
<MaWaLe> NOur:  merci pour la réponse : dommage que tu ne seraspas avec nous :(
<NOur> monplaisir
<NOur> oui malheureusement
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  hackerspace ????
<sarhan> MaWaLe: problem?
<MaWaLe> no but i may want to come :p :p :p
<NOur> MaWaLe:  on aura la petite amphi et non la grande, car JCI ont l'autre
<sarhan> tout le monde est le bienvenue
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  i know the difference between hacker and cracker  :p
<sarhan> ca se passe de 14h a 18h
<sarhan> au siege de nawaat
<sarhan> chaque samedi
<MaWaLe> NOur:  le petit c'est lequel
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  c'est quoi l'activité?
<NOur> batiment 2
<NOur> c pas le sous terrain
<NOur> celui qui fait parti du bat sur khayraddine pacha
<sarhan> MaWaLe: cette semaine ca sera OpenGovTN je crois
<NOur> et non le bat devant le café 5/5
<MaWaLe> NOur:  le bat 2 c'est ce lui qui est à côté de la direction régionale de l'enseignement
<NOur> tu connais l'entrée principal de l'ULT
<NOur> ?
<NOur> Celle qui est devant le ministère indus et commerce
<MaWaLe> le bat avec la scolarité
<MaWaLe> le nouveau bat
<MaWaLe> oui je connais
<MaWaLe> l'extension
<MaWaLe> je connais l'entré secondaire du même bat (celle qui était l'entré principale avant
<MaWaLe> s/l'entré/l'entrée
<NOur> oui
<NOur> tu reconnais l'amphi dont je parle alors
<NOur> près de la sco
<MaWaLe> je connais le grand (le sous-sol)
<MaWaLe> le petit j'ai oulié lequel
<MaWaLe> de toute les façons je pense qu'il y aura une personne là bas
<MaWaLe> nous entrerons par l'entrée principale et on posera la question
<NOur> tu entre de la porte derrière la porte el face
<NOur> Sellami va vous recevoir
<MaWaLe> sinon on aimerait bien y avoir accès au max à 8h
<NOur> Sellami viendra inchalla 8h pr vous recevoir
<NOur> ping kimo  ines
<NOur> 8h
<kimo> oki okii
<kimo> nchalah
<MaWaLe> NOur:  on doit avoir accès à l'amphi tôt pour le repérage et la mise au point
<ines> ok
<MaWaLe> NOur:  tu as une idée sur l'event de la JCI??? c'est quoi
<NOur> C à 14h et pourtant qlqn dont je connais pas le nom ne veut pas nous cèder l'amphi pr la matinée
<NOur> ah si Mr Mehdi était la bas ça serait pas ainsi
<NOur> je ne sait pas c quoi l'event
<NOur> sais*
<MaWaLe> et tu as une idée c'est quelle OLM?
<MaWaLe> okay les amis
<MaWaLe> j'y vais
<MaWaLe> bonne nuit à tous
<MaWaLe> ines & kimo : à demain les amis
<ines> à demain
<ines> bnui
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  à bientôt j'espère , tes taquineries me manquent "petit" ;)
<NOur> ça veut dire quoi OLM ?
<ines> organisation local membre
<ines> JCI
<ines> c un bureau local de la jci
<NOur> oui ICI ult
<NOur> أستأذن
<NOur> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
<slimTN> lu all
<crack3r> salut slimTN
<slimTN> chbini éna jit wInes 5arjet
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-10
<MaWaLe> bonjour à tous
<MaWaLe> ping crack3r
<MaWaLe> ping ashams
<MaWaLe> ping bemawi
<MaWaLe> ping MaWaLe
<Chikori> ping Goldenscorp
<geekette86> Chikori, problem
<Chikori> geekette86: :D :pokerface:
<geekette86> :-D
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-11
<gafsi> ping mawale
<kangoulya> https://twitter.com/#!/Liberte_info/status/145938155533631488
<chikori> ping sarhan
<sarhan> pong chikori
<sarhan> ca va?
<chikori> ça va wenek?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-03
<r3zguin0> crack3r elacheche_anis Tux-Tn Neo31 https://www.google.com/intl/fr/takeaction/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=122012freeandopen_ap
<r3zguin0> chou chkoun ya7ki 3lé internet libre :s
<Neo31> pong r3zguin0
<Neo31> email et lieu obligatoir r3zguin0 ?
<locodir-user> bsr
<tabkram> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-04
<ff145_> bonsoir
<ff145_> probleme
<ff145_> anyone ?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-07
<ZEITOUNA> salam a tous
<Tux-Tn> o/ ZEITOUNA
<r3zguin0> o/ Tux-Tn
<ZEITOUNA> un petit probleme avec flash qui veut pas marcher  aidez moi svp
<ZEITOUNA> je suis  sur 10.10
<Neo31> slt
<Tux-Tn> que veux-tu dire par ne veut pas marcher?
<Neo31> 10.10 is our of support ZEITOUNA
<Neo31> fait une mise a niveau vers une version supportee
<Neo31> ou reinstalle une nouvelle version supportee
<Neo31> (n'oublie pas de faire une copie de tes fichiers personnels)
<ZEITOUNA> j'ai installe flash et j'arrive pas a lire les videos
<Neo31> redemarre ton navigateur ZEITOUNA
<ZEITOUNA> oui j'ai fait envin
<Neo31> pk tu passe pas a une version plus recente!? je recommande la 12.04 puisque tu fait pas les mises a niveau chaque 6 mois
<Neo31> la version que tu as n'est plus supportee
<ZEITOUNA> j'ai voulu esayé avec 12.04 j'ai telecharge mais il n'a pas voilu s'installer
<ZEITOUNA> j'ai 11.10 mais avec un probleme de chaleur ...je suis bien sur ctte version
<Neo31> c t koi le probleme d'installation ZEITOUNA ?
<ZEITOUNA> j'ai oublié mais ca passe pas
<Neo31> hum je c pa, essaye de telecharger le plugin depuis le site officiel de adoobe
<Neo31> adobe
<ZEITOUNA> Source « maverick-partner »  inconnue
<Neo31> ZEITOUNA: upgrade vers la 12.04
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-08
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31
<elacheche_anis> Congrats for the nexus :)
<Tux-Tn> :D
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, 5aless a3lik elmabrouk?
<elacheche_anis> Nope Tux-Tn.. Taw bark béch fi9t illi houwa 3andou un nexus..
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> ping Neo31
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> Congrats for the nexus :)
<elacheche_anis> <Tux-Tn> :D
<elacheche_anis> <Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, 5aless a3lik elmabrouk?
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> Nope Tux-Tn.. Taw bark béch fi9t illi houwa 3andou un nexus..
<AminosAmigos> Hello
<chokri> bonsoir
<kimo> salemo 3alaykom
<crack3r> w salam
#ubuntu-tn 2013-12-02
<Farouk> salut
<Farouk> anyone
<knoppix> slt
<Farouk> :)
<Farouk> i have a problem since i updated to 13.10
<Farouk> date and time don't show in the panel
<Farouk> :/
<knoppix> parametre systeme > heure et date > horloge
<knoppix> w couche "affichier l'horloge"
<knoppix> farouk:
<Farouk> j'ai essayer mais quand je clique sur heure et date dans parametre syst
<Farouk> il fait rien et la fenetre de paramt syst reouvre si je la ferme hh
<Farouk> j'ai essayer avec des tweak tools pour faire apparetre l'horloge. la date et heure s'affichent c'est bon mais quand je sélectionne paramètre date et heure il mouvre paramètre système
<knoppix> jareb  sudo apt-get install indicator-datetime
<Farouk> nah il me dit s'est à jour. je vais essayer avec synaptics
<knoppix> sudo apt-get  install -f
<Farouk> nah mazzal :/
<knoppix> 3malt reboot ?
<Farouk> attends xD
<Farouk> le problem persiste
<Farouk> je vais essayer le forum ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-12-03
<KL3van> salem chabeb chkoun yefhem fel simulateur ns ?
<KL3van> ping elacheche_anis
<KL3van> fama 7ad ?
<SalahMessaoud> GM
#ubuntu-tn 2014-12-01
<Chikore> .Salut !!
<Shuck> ping elacheche  how r you?
#ubuntu-tn 2014-12-04
<lejenome> acc facebook set
<lejenome> acc fb set
<lejenome> oops, sorry!
#ubuntu-tn 2014-12-05
<aymen> Bonjour
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-30
<chaker> o/
<elacheche> o/
<shada> hello
<shada> Can someone recommend a company that will let me rent a small Ubuntu box in Tunisia?
<shada> It is for a school project.  I am an American University Student.  I need to run a Postfix email server in Tunisia.
<ichihi> shada, http://www.tac-tic.net/hosting/
<shada> wonderful, thank you ichihi!
<ichihi> shada, I know the company founder, he's a serious Ubuntu fan too.
<shada> Awesome!  :)  I hope it works.  The offer comes with 10 email accounts... but I hope to run my own mail server!
<shada> I sent a request.  I will wait for a response.  :)
<ichihi> shada, Good luck.  Take care.
<shada> Thank you, you too
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-02
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour
<elacheche> Morning!
<nabdev> morning
<Na3iL> o/
<nabdev> o/
<elacheche> o/
<nizarus> o\
<elacheche> nizarus, check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Na3iL#Testimonials
<nizarus> elacheche, cool. C'est dans la pache Na3iL
<nizarus> s/pache/poche
<elacheche> :)
<Na3iL> ty elacheche nizarus :D
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> nizarus, https://boingboing.net/2015/12/01/mozilla-will-let-go-of-thunder.html :'(
<elacheche> Welcome back :D
<elacheche> @all :D
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> hello hamma, member of TGLUG
<elacheche_anis> o/
<hamma> Hello
<hamma> \o
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-03
<elacheche_anis> o/
<elacheche_anis> congrats Na3iL :)
<Na3iL> ty elacheche_anis :D
<elacheche_anis> check twitter ;)
<Na3iL> okay
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-04
<SalahMessaoud> GM chanel
<SalahMessaoud> o/
<nabdev> o/
<elacheche> GM
<SalahMessaoud> What's up elacheche ?
<elacheche> good SalahMessaoud, u?
<SalahMessaoud> I am good elacheche thanks :D
<SalahMessaoud> just been busy for a whle
<SalahMessaoud> *while
<elacheche> here too
<elacheche> o/
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-05
<Dro> bsr tlm
<Dro> mabrouk Na3iL :)
<elacheche> Wassup Dro :)
<Dro> ahla elacheche, ça va?
<elacheche> hmd, u?
<Dro> hmd labes ! :d
<Na3iL> o/
<Na3iL> ty Dro :)
<Dro> bech t5ales el mabrouk Na3iL ! :D
<Na3iL> xD sure
<Na3iL> brb, dinner time
<Dro> ok tyt
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-05
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK
<elacheche> Morning forlks
<elacheche> praisethemoon: https://blog.nizarus.tn/2016/12/elacheche-est-un-utilisateur-libre
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/
<praisethemoon> lemme read
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i was terribly sick this week, was not so active :(
<elacheche> Take care of yourself praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> thank you elacheche
<praisethemoon> nice Q&A! :D
<elacheche> :)
<nzoueidi> Nice screenshot elacheche :D
<Chikore> haha je viens de la voir aussi
<nzoueidi> haha awesomness \o/
<elacheche> hahaha nzoueidi x)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Last night I was trying to use my cli ninja skills to shrink my / I crashed it twice before I managed to recover it and really shrink it x) Next step is installing Gentoo on the new part from inside Ubuntu not Gentoo's Live CD/USB x)
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D cool it would be cool to share it as post in your blog :D I will be surely the 1st one to read it :D
<elacheche> Hahaha x) Yeah why not x) It's not unusual in Gentoos world, but it'll help to document it.. I'll try to do it again after I finish it on my laptop and have aUbuntu/Gentoo dual boot.. Also, I'll try to do some LVM stuff on some VM and share it.. I'm really thinking about geting a VPS and install gentoo on it.. As most providers don't offer that, knowing how to install Gentoo from other OS and learning how
<elacheche> to make a god LVM & RAID config will be something good
<elacheche> praisethemoon: What did you felt when you saw your name in that blog post :p :D You're famous now :D
<nzoueidi> That's what I am looking for; a VPS dedicated to do those stuff, but I didn't found any providers that offer that x(
<elacheche> nzoueidi: "VPS dedicated to do those stuff" explain
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i didn't see my name there :3 where?!
<elacheche> I'm not telling you praisethemoon :p But it's there :p
<nzoueidi> I mean a VPS you can install on it Gentoo, they don't accept that afaik
<praisethemoon> search tool says it's not :(
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I think OVH offers a Gentoo image..
<praisethemoon> ", ainsi que plusieurs autres…"
<elacheche> No they don't, they only offers ArchLinux
<praisethemoon> is it there? :D
<elacheche> nope praisethemoon, you didn't chekc the screenshot :p
<elacheche> Saw this nzoueidi http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/12/01/taking-a-stand-against-unstable-risky-unofficial-ubuntu-images/ This is an other reason to not use pre-installed images x) Ubuntu or others..
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon> XDD
<praisethemoon> good one elacheche good one!
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I know that you probably made some research on VPS providers for personnal VPS, when you have a name to recommand share it, and I'll share mine :p Didn't tried any so far, but based on my reasearchs I find the good one, I need only to pay for a VPS and try it..
<elacheche> aim
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud: Yo ! wassup!
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, yoo, I am good but a lil hungry :D
<SalahMessaoud> and you ?
<elacheche> good :) thx
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I can't believe it! I just findout that some Tunisia Websites hosted on Gentoo x)
<nzoueidi> back
<nzoueidi> no way \o/
<nzoueidi> how come? :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Check https://index.woorank.com/en/reviews?country=tn&technology=gentoo
<nzoueidi> waw :D
<nzoueidi> they master Gentoo so?! :D
<elacheche> That should be true.. but who knows
<elacheche> During the last 5 years, I only knew 1 person who used Gentoo..
<nzoueidi> That would be pretty awesome if they really master awesome, I doubt if that site give a true ingos
<nzoueidi> s/ingos/infos
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-06
<praisethemoon> \o/
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> Yo Guest77077 ! Welcome back to IRC! You didn't joined us for a while!
<pavlushka> o/ elacheche :)
<u-la-la> hey praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, yo
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good day
<elacheche> Morning praisethemoon pavlushka
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how is it going?
<elacheche> Good :) Thx :)
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: and how is it going for you?
<praisethemoon> thank yu pavlushka :D
<praisethemoon> 'm pretty good ^^
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: good to hear that :)
<praisethemoon> thank you pavlushka <3
<praisethemoon> so elacheche, any events soon?
<elacheche> The one @Jandouba.. Should be planned soon..
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Good GIT article ;)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I hate when I need to work on something for an hour or too by night on my laptop :/ my Gentoo installation is in progress.. I only did 1 or 2 hours each night :/ That's really frustrating.. But I'm on the final steps.. I'm sure that I can finish it by tonight, then I can repair my Kernel panic x) I'm sure I'll get one, this is the 1st time I compile the Kernel for my laptop, so I'm sure that I'll
<elacheche> miss somehing somewhere
<Chikore_> Morning all o/
<nzoueidi> \o/ kernel panic! :D
<nzoueidi> glad that you liked the article :D
<nzoueidi> morning Chikore_ how are you
<Chikore_> I'm fine thx but it's a lil' bit cold 2day
<nzoueidi> really! here at Tunis it is good not very cold :D
<elacheche> It's awesome on here as well.. Not cold, it's a warmy day
<Chikore_> nzoueidi, I'm reading ur post :D
<nzoueidi> Hope you like it :D if there is any typo let me know or just hack it on my repo in github :D
<Chikore_> If I fork it I'll push a cool CSS File that makes your website owsom
<Chikore_> but it seems you like HTML Only
<nzoueidi> hahahaha, you are not the only one who blame about the CSS x)
<Chikore_> :D
<nzoueidi> But, I like how things are simple for the reader, no extra things to let the navigator compile it.. and even HTML I use few "balises" br and center x) :D
<Chikore_> haha yeah but the navigator compile these few balises too :D
<nzoueidi> at least they are "few" xD
<Chikore_> Anyway the content is important I like your post
<Chikore_> :D
<Chikore_> Good job
<praisethemoon> Chikore_, nzoueidi \o
<nzoueidi> Thank you :D \o/
<Chikore_> praisethemoon, :D I shared your blog yestaday and you become famous
<praisethemoon> wut wut
<praisethemoon> :D
<praisethemoon> where did you share it?
<Chikore_> haha with my friends/
<nzoueidi> hello praisethemoon guess who's back :D
<praisethemoon> oh ^^ thank you
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, more like guess who recovered from cold ^^
<Chikore_> We need to make an event about machine learning
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D
<praisethemoon> woups
<praisethemoon> did someone say machine learning?
<Chikore_> :D Yes and lua
<praisethemoon> I was not here when you talked about lua >.<
<Chikore_> who said lua?
<praisethemoon> i dunno
<praisethemoon> you tell me xddd
<praisethemoon> so Chikore_ what do you suggest about the ML event? :D
<Chikore_> a GameDev Linux Day ?
<praisethemoon> gamedev on linux
<praisethemoon> hmmm
<nzoueidi> o/
<praisethemoon_> \o
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-07
<nzoueidi> Morning channel o/
<elacheche> Morning folks
<praisethemoon> elacheche, morning
<praisethemoon> sup?
<elacheche> Good, u?
<praisethemoon> good as well, thank you elacheche
<elacheche> :)
<nzoueidi> o/
<praisethemoon> \o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-08
<nzoueidi> Morning channel
<elacheche> Morning folks
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I told you I'll got a KPanic x) I totally forgot that my laptop have only a ATI/AMD GPU x) Didn't add that to the kernel x)
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D KPanic \o/ I am already reading how to fix it using Kdump
<nzoueidi> I think elacheche I will cause a KPanic to my personal laptop and see how can I handle it
<nzoueidi> It is a bad idea, but it is the best chance to learn xD
<praisethemoon> good day folks
<nzoueidi> good day praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, good day son
<praisethemoon> how is it going?
<nzoueidi> o/ father I am pretty well, what about you
<elacheche> nzoueidi: a KPanic is not harmfull, there is a kernel script that can cause it to you I think, I read something about it on Gentoo's wiki, however, you can log a Kpanic using Kdump, only if the Kpanic start after the system boot.. If the Kpanic is during the boot, there is an other way called netconsole.. I didn't use it anyway.. I just reconfigured the kernel and suddenly I saw the GPU drivers and
<elacheche> rememebr that I have a ATI not an Intel one x)
<nzoueidi> yep :D
<nzoueidi> a Kdump is a fork for the principal kernel, but it mission is to store every piece of log related to OOM and panic, right?
<elacheche> You know better nzoueidi x) I'm a n00b.. Really I have no idea, and I don't like to go and ddg that now x)
<nzoueidi> we are noobs willing to learn :D
<nzoueidi> Alright
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> Now, I need to findout what I need to connect to my wifi, start my ubuntu, chroot to gentoo, install the needed software then go back to my gentoo ans install X, awesome and the cool stuff :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: you know what really surprised me..
<nzoueidi> what elacheche :D
<elacheche> On my new installation, Gentoo use 2.9GB of the HD, and 18MB or RAM.. On the VM I installed weeks ago, where I installed X, awesome & sLim.. I uses 58MB or RAM.. I can't wait to see how chromium RAM usage will behave on Gentoo..
<nzoueidi> I am sure that chromium will swallow all the RAM and then crashes.. I hate it, I keep work on FF even when it laggs sometimes
<elacheche> nzoueidi: By time, I managed to getthe right extensions and settings to not have issues like that.. I already use it on Ubuntu, and I'm only (most the time) 50% of my swap.. So, with that in mind, I think that my gentoo experience will be good with it.. The only think that I'm afaraid of is how much time I'll need to compile and install it :D x)
<nzoueidi> Good luck :D
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> Morning nizarus :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: managed to install Ubuntu @work? x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i haven't got time yet :/
<praisethemoon> my work does not need windows anyway, but just no time to do it (
<elacheche> :)
<nizarus> hello elacheche & all :)
<elacheche> ça va nizarus ?
<nizarus> bien Merci :) et toi ?
<elacheche> Bien :)
<elacheche> Anyone have some CC licenced B&W Linux Poster to print! x)
<nizarus> c'était quoi le site qui regroupe les poster ubuntu & cie ?
<elacheche> Ah!
<elacheche> http://spreadubuntu.org/ ?
<nizarus> http://spreadubuntu.org/
<nizarus> yep :p
<praisethemoon> What are you guys up to?
<elacheche> I need to find some B&W ones to print x)
<praisethemoon> are you hiding something from me? :P
<elacheche> I just printed this http://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/keep-calm-and-use-linux-53.png and put it in my office
 * praisethemoon downloads that
<praisethemoon> that would make a nice shirt printed from maryouli.tn
<elacheche> I'm planning to print a shirt as well.. didn't decided yet what to print on it x)
<nizarus> :)
<elacheche> I really miss this Manga http://divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/c.html :( I was good..
<praisethemoon> awwww
<praisethemoon> most links seems to be broken :X
<elacheche> it was good***
<elacheche> yeah, it was released back to 2009 or 2010..
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I find this for you http://divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/ubunchu-01-rtl.pdf :D
<elacheche> Emm.. that's not the 1st one..
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> lemme see it
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, yo
<AcidNinjaFWHR> yo praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, how is it going my friend?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> i'm okay and you praisethemoon ?
<praisethemoon> grrr, struggling to add stickynotes to my server
<AcidNinjaFWHR> stickynotes? xD
<AcidNinjaFWHR> you should put this one: https://github.com/PrivateBin/PrivateBin
<AcidNinjaFWHR> it's a maintained fork from ZeroBin
<AcidNinjaFWHR> je re
<praisethemoon> oki ^^
<praisethemoon> i'll check that
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-09
<praisethemoon> good morning
<elacheche> Morning
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how is it going?
<elacheche> Good praisethemoon, u?
<praisethemoon> i'm fine too, thanks :)
<praisethemoon> i heard there is a lot of rain in sousse ..
<elacheche> Yeah, a lot..
<elacheche> Didn't stop for almost 30min now..
<praisethemoon> and i thought i would come home todat night :(
<elacheche> Take care of yourself :)
<praisethemoon> thank you elacheche <3
<nzoueidi> o/
<elacheche> o/
<Chikore> praisethemoon, o/
<praisethemoon> Chikore, yo \o
<praisethemoon> how is it going?
<Chikore> good and you?
<praisethemoon> Chikore, i'm good as well :)
<praisethemoon> going home this weekend
<Chikore> Good may be we will meet :D
<elacheche> Hello there! Wassup asghaier :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-11
<elacheche> praisethemoon: yo!
<elacheche> cbj: here?
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon> how is it going elacheche
<elacheche> Good praisethemoon I'm working on my new Gentoo installation :D
<elacheche> still have access on bash only, but at least I managed to connect to my wifi and connect to irc, in meawhile, I installed X & awesome and I'm installing chromium right now..
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-04
<vadmeste> good morning
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-05
<elacheche> Morning world!
<vadmeste> Morning elacheche
<elacheche> Wassup vadmeste :)
<elacheche> Hey MarwenDo oussemos rhabbachi ! :)
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche :D
<oussemos> Hello elacheche & all
<nzoueidi> Morning \o/
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Nice honeypot → https://hackernoon.com/how-ive-captured-all-passwords-trying-to-ssh-into-my-server-d26a2a6263ec
<rhabbachi> Morning elacheche and al
<vadmeste> elacheche: yeah.. my box/ssh password is different to my other passwords. I am always prudent when I have an admin like you :)
<elacheche> I don't use passwords, I only use keys..
<vadmeste> sure.. but I can put my usual password by mistake in a ssh prompt which is not mine
<elacheche> x)
<vadmeste> http://assets.amuniversal.com/5af325a0b04a0135ff38005056a9545d
<elacheche> hahahahahha :D
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEaUVGi1iKk
<u-la-la> [ Marwan Al-Sabbagh - Executing scripts in a few milliseconds with MicroPython - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, sur les pi3, j'utilise python avec Kivy en framework.
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, https://www.elektormagazine.fr/news/banc-d-essai-micropython-et-pyboard/15182
<u-la-la> [ Banc d'essai : MicroPython et pyboard ] - https://www.elektormagazine.fr
<davlefouAMD> https://shop.mchobby.be/56-micro-python elacheche nzoueidi
<u-la-la> [ MicroPython,python,Micro Python - MCHobby - Vente de Raspberry Pi, Arduino, ODROID, Adafruit ] - https://shop.mchobby.be
<davlefouAMD> Je vais essaye d'en acheter pour tester!
<elacheche> Pourquoi tu utilise Kivy? J'aimeri bien savoir le besoin :)
<nzoueidi> J'en ai besoin d'un *_*
<elacheche> x)
<davlefouAMD> Kivy me permettait de faire une interface graphique pour certificateur de destruction de disque dur.
<davlefouAMD> https://shop.mchobby.be/micro-python/818-kit-decouverte-micropython-pyboard-3232100008182.html
<u-la-la> [ ▷ Kit Découverte MicroPython (PyBoard Inclus) - MCHobby - Vente de Raspberry Pi, Arduino, ODROID, Adafruit ] - https://shop.mchobby.be
<davlefouAMD> Comparé a un pi3 ou Orange pi, c'est chére!
<davlefouAMD> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Orange-Pi-One-ubuntu-linux-and-android-mini-PC-Beyond-and-Compatible-with-Raspberry-Pi-2/32603308880.html
<u-la-la> [ Orange Pi Un H3 512 MB Quad core Soutien ubuntu linux et android mini PC dans Carte de démonstration de Ordinateur Et Bureautique sur AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group ] - https://fr.aliexpress.com
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: Le video ne parle pas de micropython le board, il parle de micropython le software (implimentation de py3) qui peut remplasser python3 même pour un PC ou un server :) → https://github.com/micropython/micropython
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - micropython/micropython: MicroPython - a lean and efficient Python implementation for microcontrollers and constrained systems ] - https://github.com
<davlefouAMD> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Original-BPI-M1-Banana-Pi-M1-board-A20-Dual-Core-1GB-RAM-Open-source-development-board/32810269261.html?spm=a2g0w.search0104.3.1.wok2SD&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10152_10065_5000015_10151_10344_10068_10345_10342_10343_10340_10341_5130015_10541_10084_10083_10305_10304_10307_10306_10302_10539_5080015_10312_10059_10313_10314_10184_10534_100031_10604_10603_10103_10605_10594_5060015_10596_10142_1010
<davlefouAMD> 7,searchweb201603_1,ppcSwitch_3&algo_expid=f2709cb2-de23-476f-8f92-9ddbf35e9ae7-3&algo_pvid=f2709cb2-de23-476f-8f92-9ddbf35e9ae7&rmStoreLevelAB=5
<u-la-la> [ D'origine BPI M1 Banane Pi M1 conseil. A20 Dual Core 1 GB RAM Ouvert source conseil de développement unique ordinateur de bord SBC. dans Carte de démonstration de Ordinateur Et Bureautique sur AliEx[...] ] - https://fr.aliexpress.com
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-07
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<davlefouAMD> connaissez vous un outils pour travailler delphi en open source?
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: IDE ou compilateur?
<elacheche> nzoueidi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwklaEauUig
<davlefouAMD> compilateur!!!
<davlefouAMD> Pour l'ide, je peux utiliser un ide standard.
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: Y a http://www.lazarus-ide.org mais je ne sais pas s'ils utilisent un compilateur open source pour delphi
<elacheche> J'ai jamais lu à propos de Delphi, mais si je comprends ça très bien, Delphi c'est Pascal mais en Orienté Objet, c'est bien ça davlefouAMD ? Si c'est le cas alors je pense que lazarus utilise FreePascal (fps), et je pense que tu peux essayer d'utiliser fps directment sans lazarus..
<davlefouAMD> Lazarus, je l'avais oublié! Merci elacheche!!!
<elacheche> Tu confirme ça davlefouAMD  → "J'ai jamais lu à propos de Delphi, mais si je comprends ça très bien, Delphi c'est Pascal mais en Orienté Objet, c'est bien ça davlefouAMD ? Si c'est le cas alors je pense que lazarus utilise FreePascal (fps), et je pense que tu peux essayer d'utiliser fps directment sans lazarus.."
<davlefouAMD> Les deux sont du pascal objet! Mon probléme est de reprendre un projet delphi et l'utiliser en via lazarus/fps pour mettre a jour le projet client.
<nzoueidi> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-08
<Dro> Hello world
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2018-12-04
<nzoueidi> Hey Zied :D
<nzoueidi> Hello ZiedBenRhouma :D
<ZiedBenRhouma> :D
 * nzoueidi is sitting in front of ZiedBenRhouma 
#ubuntu-tn 2018-12-06
<dro> hello
#ubuntu-tn 2018-12-07
<vadmeste> Hello, nobody ask any questions here ?
#ubuntu-tn 2018-12-09
<mo`> hello
